# iPad 2



## M1ghtymage (4. März 2011)

Kleine Meinungsumfrage zum neuen iPad 2 von Apple.

Zu meiner Meinung:

Ich werde mir sofort eins bestellen, sobald dies möglich ist.

Ich finde iPads sehr sinnvoll. Anfangs fand ich die Teile unnötig und überflüssig. Doch seit ich selbst mal eins benutzt habe, find ich die Dinger klasse


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2011)

Nein. Warum? Ich brauche keinen etwas zu groß geratenen iPod Touch. Das ist zwar etwas übertrieben, aber trifft in etwa zu.

Stattdessen würde ich mir lieber das kommende Motorola XOOM kaufen oder vielleicht doch ein einwandfreies Windows 7 Tablet. 

An das Topic selbst: Warum nicht im Technikbereich?


----------



## Dagonzo (4. März 2011)

Dir ist klar wie blöd es ist auf die letzten drei Fragen zu antworten, wenn man die ersten beiden mit "Nein" beantwortet?


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2011)

Aktuell hab ich kein übriges Geld dafür. Aber irgendwann schaffe ich mir definitiv eins an. Vielleicht diesen Sommer, vielleicht warte ich aber auch auf das iPad 3. Wenn, dann höchstwahrscheinlich ein 32GB WiFi in Weiß. Fürs Internet hab ich ja ein iPhone, an das ich das iPad tethern könnte. 

Preislich finde ich das iPad absolut angemessen. Kein anderer Hersteller schafft es solch eine Qualität für diesen Preis zu bieten. Das Xoom sieht schick aus, aber für Honeycomb gibt es einfach viel zu wenig Tablet-optimierte Apps. Und ein Tablet mit x86-CPU und Desktop-OS kommt für mich definitiv nicht in Frage.


----------



## Konov (4. März 2011)

Nein [X]

Weiß nicht wozu ich sowas bräuchte ^^


----------



## MrBlaki (4. März 2011)

Definitiv nein.
Sehe keinen Grund dafür mir eins zu holen, ich könnte aber nein ^^
Meiner Meinung nach nur eine nette spielerei mit der man angeben kann (bei wem auch immer).
Aber da sich mein Onkel sowieso eins holen wird und ich ihn spätestens einen Monat später dazu bekomme es mir zu schenken, muss ichs mir nicht kaufen


----------



## Tikume (4. März 2011)

Ich wüsste auch keinen Grund wozu ich so ein Ding bräuchte (zumindest nicht solange ich nicht anfange geld zu verbrennen). Vor allem wird kein Kritikpunkt an Version 1 korrigiert 

Reissenden Absatz wird es dennoch finden, da muss sich Apple wohl keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich wüsste auch keinen Grund wozu ich so ein Ding bräuchte (zumindest nicht solange ich nicht anfange geld zu verbrennen). Vor allem wird kein Kritikpunkt an Version 1 korrigiert



Das Problem ist, dass wenn diese Kritikpunkte wie fehlendes USB, HDMI, Flash etc. 'behoben' werden würden, würden das wieder andere Leute als Kritikpunkt ansehen. Ich will kein Tablet mit haufenweise Schnittstellen an den Seiten, die ich fast nie verwenden werde. Flash könnte natürlich optional sein, aber ich sehe keinen wirklichen Bedarf dafür auf einem Tablet.


Ich finde es wunderbar, so wie es ist. Eine höhere Auflösung wäre schön, aber um die Kompatibilität zu 'alten' Apps zu ermöglichen, müsste die Auflösung wie beim iPhone verdoppelt werden - das ergäbe aber eine Auflösung, die sowohl leistungstechnisch als auch preistechnisch aktuell noch erhebliche Probleme verursachen würde.


----------



## Xondor (4. März 2011)

Ich hab das erste iPad und werde mir darum das zweite nicht kaufen. Erst beim dritten werd ich wieder zuschlagen, bzw irgendeinen Konkurrenten falls es bis dahin etwas brauchbares gibt.

Interessant finde ich die immer gleichen Gründe warum sich die Leute keins kaufen; kein USB, kein Flash,  Win7 als OS wäre besser.
Da frage ich mich doch ob die sich schonmal mit der Sache Tablet auseinandergesetzt haben... Ich habe selbst einige Kritikpunkte am iPad, aber in die Richtung geht sicher keiner.


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2011)

Xondor schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich die immer gleichen Gründe warum sich die Leute keins kaufen; kein USB, kein Flash, Win7 als OS wäre besser.
> Da frage ich mich doch ob die sich schonmal mit der Sache Tablet auseinandergesetzt haben... Ich habe selbst einige Kritikpunkte am iPad, aber in die Richtung geht sicher keiner.



Und jeder der diese Kritikpunkte hat, hat sich dann noch nie mit Tablets auseinandergesetzt, weil du diese Kritikpunkte nicht teilst? Ahja...


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. März 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dir ist klar wie blöd es ist auf die letzten drei Fragen zu antworten, wenn man die ersten beiden mit "Nein" beantwortet?



Nein. Ich finde den Preis nicht angemessen, werde es mir aber trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2011)

Was habt ihr denn alle mit dem Preis? Verglichen mit anderen Herstellern ist das direkt günstig, wenn man in Betracht zieht, was das Teil kann. 
Und das wobei Apple ja eher das Vorurteil anhaftet, überteuerte Preise zu haben.


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und das wobei Apple ja eher das Vorurteil anhaftet, überteuerte Preise zu haben.



Jap, ist natürlich nur ein Vorurteil und bewahrheitet sich nicht.   


Nein, ich würde mir keins kaufen, wüsste nicht wozu. Wenn dann eher das Samsung Galaxy Tab, ist deutlich günstiger, ist mit Android und kann im Prinzip genauso viel obwohl kein Apfel auf dem Gehäuse aufgestanzt ist.


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Jap, ist natürlich nur ein Vorurteil und bewahrheitet sich nicht.



Kommt auf das Produkt an. Ein iPod Touch ist z.B. definitiv sehr preiswert. Das iPad imo auch. Dass das Galaxy Tab etwas billiger ist, ist irgendwie logisch. Das Teil ist ja auch 3" kleiner.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und das wobei Apple ja eher das Vorurteil anhaftet, überteuerte Preise zu haben.



Dieses Vorurteil hat Apple definitiv. Auch deswegen, weil Apple Produkte sehr einfach zu bedienen sind und damit wenig Spielraum für Profis bieten. Man kann z.B. mit Mac OS nicht das gleiche machen wie mit Linux. Diese beiden OS sind so ziemlich gegensätzlich.

Das iPad kann man meiner Meinung nach auch nur gut bewerten, wenn man es schonmal benutzt hat. Ich selbst habe das iPad1 als es rauskam für absolut unnötigen Schrott gehalten. Bis ich es mal selbst testen durfte.
Meinen Bruder konnte ich bisher noch nicht vom iPad überzeugen. Er ist Informatik Student und mag überhaupt keine Apple Produkte. Vom ihm kommt immer soetwas wie: " Kauf dir lieber von dem Geld nen Laptop und behalt die restlichen 500€" und "jeder Laptop kann 1000 mal mehr als das iPad".
Für denjenigen, der das iPad noch nie benutzt hat mögen die Vorteile wirklich schwer zu begreifen sein.

Deshalb mein Rat: Probiert es einfach einmal aus. Ich denke, dass viele Leute damit Spaß haben würden, die momentan noch nichts davon halten. Auch denke ich, dass Apple der Konkurrenz meilenweit voraus ist. Kein tablet ist so leicht/dünn/einfach zu bedienen/schnell/leistungsfähig. Zwar gibt es schon jetzt welche mit einer Kamera und tollen Android OS, doch Apple hat das iPad erfunden und wird meiner Meinung nach ewig auf Platz 1 der tablets bleiben.

Bereits der iPod war *der *MP3 Player. Es gab sehr sehr viele MP3 Player, doch iPods waren *immer *noch einige Stufen darüber.


----------



## Tikume (5. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Flash könnte natürlich optional sein, aber ich sehe keinen wirklichen Bedarf dafür auf einem Tablet.



Ich bin kein Flash-Fan, aber es ist Netz-Realität und wenn ich surfe will ich das auch haben. Aber jeder hat andere Kaufkriterien.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. März 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Flash-Fan, aber es ist Netz-Realität und wenn ich surfe will ich das auch haben. Aber jeder hat andere Kaufkriterien.



Da stimme ich zu. So Sachen wie Flash gehören auf jeden Fall ins iPad. Auch würde ich einen USB Anschluss begrüßen; man sollte aber nicht vergessen, dass das iPad kein PC ist und auch nicht sein soll.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bereits der iPod war *der *MP3 Player. Es gab sehr sehr viele MP3 Player, doch iPods waren *immer *noch einige Stufen darüber.



Die waren eigentlich immer schlechter und teurer. Nur war Apple halt verdammt bekannt und der iPod istn Lifestyleprodukt... 90% der Käufer achteten nur auf das. Die haben nichtmal nach Alternativen gesucht.


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und jeder der diese Kritikpunkte hat, hat sich dann noch nie mit Tablets auseinandergesetzt, weil du diese Kritikpunkte nicht teilst? Ahja...



Anscheinend verstehst du dich selber nicht. Wenn du dich mit einen der diesen Tablets auseinandersetzt, dann machst du eine Gegenüberstellung, welche Vorteile habe ich. Pro und Kontra, aber da du einfach nur sagst, keine USB, kein SD. Weisst du wahrscheinlich nicht, dass es Adapter gibt und zweitens den Grund nicht warum Apple Flash nicht unterstützt. 

Ebenso das iPad als eine größere Version des iPod Touch zu beschreiben, ist ja lächerlich. Wie siehts denn mit den anderen Tabelts aus, basieren die nicht ebenso auf einen Touch MP3 Player? Was haben die denn so besonderes? 

Man kann nur etwas kritisieren, wenn man weiss wie man es besser machen sollte und einfach zu sagen. Es sollte Flash unterstützen hilft in diesem Sinn keinen weiter.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (5. März 2011)

Ein IPad ist nichts anderes als 4 zusammengeklebte I-Phones 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2011)

Nur dass man nicht telefonieren kann. ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (5. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nur dass man nicht telefonieren kann. ^^



mit WLAN kannst du auch damit telefonieren 
konntest du ja auch schon mit der 1. Generation.


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2011)

Wenn man drauf steht sich ein 10" Gerät ans Ohr zu halten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ein IPad ist nichts anderes als 4 zusammengeklebte I-Phones[/font]



Und ein Xoom ist nichts anderes als 4 zusammengeklebte Droids, ein Galaxy Pad nichts anderes als 4... ok, eher 3 zusammengeklebte Galaxy S, ein Auto ist nichts anderes als zwei zusammengekebte Motorräder... genau. Es ist 4x so groß wie ein iPhone, ja. Aber durch diese Größe eröffnet es ganz andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Tikume (5. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Man kann nur etwas kritisieren, wenn man weiss wie man es besser machen sollte und einfach zu sagen. Es sollte Flash unterstützen hilft in diesem Sinn keinen weiter.



Also Du willst einen Verbesserungsvorschlag, lehnst aber Verbesserungsvorschläge ab .. ja was nun?


----------



## Karli1994 (5. März 2011)

ich würde mir eher eines von den neuen macbook pros holen


----------



## Ocoda (5. März 2011)

Hmmm, ich weiss noch nicht so genau. Ich hab ja schon eins (64gb+wifi/3g) aber reizen wuerds mich schon. Mal sehn ob ich das andere verkauft bekomm 

Ich hab erst gedacht ich wuerd mir NIE eins holen, doch als ich es erst mal in der Hand hatte..finde das Ipad eine gelungene "erweiterung" des Internets (fuer mich) Bereue den Kauf nicht.


----------



## TomField (5. März 2011)

ausser spielen kann man damit doch eh nix


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. März 2011)

Ocoda schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich weiss noch nicht so genau. Ich hab ja schon eins (64gb+wifi/3g) aber reizen wuerds mich schon. Mal sehn ob ich das andere verkauft bekomm
> 
> Ich hab erst gedacht ich wuerd mir NIE eins holen, doch als ich es erst mal in der Hand hatte..finde das Ipad eine gelungene "erweiterung" des Internets (fuer mich) Bereue den Kauf nicht.



Das ist der Punkt. Ich behaupte mal, dass Alle, die in diesem Thread schlecht über das iPad reden, noch keins selbst richtig benutzt haben. Wie schon beschrieben fand ich das iPad vor einem halben Jahr auch total sinnlos, doch ich habe mich getäuscht.
Diese Tatsache sollte jedem Normaldenkendem, der noch kein iPad benutzt hat und der es scheisse findet eigentlich den Gedanken näherbringen, dass er es vielleicht mal ausprobieren statt vorzuverurteilen sollte.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (5. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt. Ich behaupte mal, dass Alle, die in diesem Thread schlecht über das iPad reden, noch keins selbst richtig benutzt haben. Wie schon beschrieben fand ich das iPad vor einem halben Jahr auch total sinnlos, doch ich habe mich getäuscht.
> Diese Tatsache sollte jedem Normaldenkendem, der noch kein iPad benutzt hat und der es scheisse findet eigentlich den Gedanken näherbringen, dass er es vielleicht mal ausprobieren statt vorzuverurteilen sollte.



Ich hab es benutzt (glücklicherweise ohne es kaufen zu müssen) und es ist Müll, genauso wie alle aktuellen Tablets egal von welchem Hersteller. Vielleicht taugen die Dinger in ein paar Generation was, aber derzeit ist es IMHO noch reine Spielerei, Angeberei und rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Aber eines weiß ich schon jetzt, würde ich mir eines kaufen dann bestimmt keines bei dem die User gegängelt werden und bei dem ich für Standardschnittstellen auch nochmal extra zur Kasse gebeten werde um mir noch einen Adapter kaufen zu müssen...


----------



## Goyle 2010 (5. März 2011)

So...war heute im PC Laden und da hatten sie das neue Ipad. Dazu auch noch ein Iphone, MacBook und einen IMac

Ich hab alles mal gleich angetestet und muss sagen das IPad war das schlechteste im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis (abgesehen vom IMac der is überteuert) 

Wenn du soviel geld ausgeben willst/kannst nimm ein Iphone oder ein Mac Book.


----------



## Kyragan (5. März 2011)

Weniger Sinn hätte ein Post nicht haben können...

Anyways: Fürs Surferlebnis ist das iPad definitiv ein Zugewinn. Ich selbst hab jedoch einige Kritikpunkte an Tablets im Allgemeinen und am iPad im speziellen.

Erstens: Wenn ich nen Laptop habe, brauch ich kein Tablet. Wenn ich ein Smartphone habe, brauch ich kein Tablet. Ich kann ein Tablet als n nettes Spielzeug nutzen um damit bequem surfen zu können oder meine Bilder durchzuklicken. Aber ganz ehrlich: Welches Smartphone und welches Notebook kann das nicht? Eben unterwegs mal bei Maps nach ner Straße suchen? Yeah, I take out my 10" Tablet and... oh well...
Produktiv arbeiten kann man mit Tablets imo auch kaum und wenn ich meine Bilder durchsehen will: Für mich allein reicht ein aktuelles Smartphone mehr als aus und wenn ich sie Freunden zeigen will: Die neuste Generation Smartphones hat HDMI-out. Wenns denn sein muss. Ok, hat das iPad auch. Nette Ergänzung aber für mehr nicht zu gebrauchen, imo. Niemand wird (semi)professionell am iPad Musik erstellen oder Filme schneiden. Fürs Hobby zwischendrin sinds, wenn man das iPad schon hat, sicher brauchbar investierte 5 € pro App, aber mehr als Zeitvertreib ist das imo auch nicht.

Was das iPad2 im speziellen angeht: Mir fehlt (immer noch) ein USB-Port, mir fehlt (immer noch) ein SD-Slot und NEIN ich will keinen Adapter-Dschungel.

Damit kegelt sich für meine Begriffe das iPad selbst raus. Dann lieber doch Honeycomb-Tablets, wie das Motorola Xoom. Aber wie gesagt: Tablets halte ich für wenig sinnvoll. Sie sind für unterwegs immer noch zu sperrig und für daheim gibt es viele (imo) bessere Varianten sich im Web zu bewegen. Ein netter Ansatz ist HTCs Flyer, den man in einer Hand halten kann, aber 7" sind immer noch 7". Ein Notebook setze ich auf meinem Schoß ab oder dem kleinen Klapptisch im Zug und hab meine Ruhe. Ein Tablet will immer in der Hand gehalten werden. Davon abgesehen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie man sich mit einem A4-Blatt großen Gerät aus Aluminium, Glas und Plastik hinstellt um ein Foto zu machen oder Videos zu drehen... srsly... bescheuerter kann man kaum aussehen.


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> So...war heute im PC Laden und da hatten sie das neue Ipad.



Merkwürdig, wo das doch erst ab dem 11. verkauft wird.


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also Du willst einen Verbesserungsvorschlag, lehnst aber Verbesserungsvorschläge ab .. ja was nun?



Zu sagen: Es sollte Flash unterstützen ist doch kein Verbesserungsvorschlag oder? Müsstest mir schon erklären wie, dass es stabil auf iOS 4. läuft und nicht zu stark die Batterie in Anspruch nimmt.

Edit: Eben, kannst es noch nicht mal vorbestellen und Deutschland wird es erst ab 23. März vorhanden sein.


----------



## Meriane (5. März 2011)

Die fehlenden Schnittstellen usw ist doch beabsichtigt von Apple.
Wenn es das jetzt schon gäbe, würde es für viele keinen Grund geben sich das iPad 3 zu holen.

Beim iPad 1 wurde ja die bemängelt, dass es keine Kamera hat.
Das iPad 2 hat jetzt eine. die ganzen Apple-Fanatiker, die beim iPad 1 gesagt haben "wozu brauche ich eine Kamera in meinem iPad" kaufen sich jetzt alle das ipad 2.
Apple hat bestimmt noch einige Features auf dem Plan, die sie aber erst in späteren Generationen einbauen werden, nur um weiterhin die Apple-Fanboys zum Kaufen zu bringen


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Wenn es das jetzt schon gäbe, würde es für viele keinen Grund geben sich das iPad 3 zu holen.



Falsch. Einen USB-Port/HDMI-Port wird es nie an einem iPad geben. 


Und ich brauche immer noch keine Kamera in einem Tablet. Sie schadet auch nicht, aber wirklich nötig war sie nicht. Die Leute würden das iPad 2 auch ohne die Kamera kaufen. Nur hätten dann die Hater wieder einen Grund mehr zum whinen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Weniger Sinn hätte ein Post nicht haben können...
> 
> Anyways: Fürs Surferlebnis ist das iPad definitiv ein Zugewinn. Ich selbst hab jedoch einige Kritikpunkte an Tablets im Allgemeinen und am iPad im speziellen.
> 
> ...




Ich habe auch überlegt, mir ein iPhone oder einen Laptop statt eines iPads zuzulegen. Beide sind aber absolut ungeeignet und ersetzen keineswegs ein iPad.

Handy: Man kann damit in "Notsituationen" schonmal surfen, aber wirklich richtiges Surfen (auch zuhause) ist damit soo sinnlos. Der Bildschirm ist viel zu klein, man hat sehr eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten, was das Schreiben angeht usw.
Mein größter Kritikpunkt an Internetfähigen Handys ist aber die Akkulaufzeit. Wenn ich ein Handy zum Surfen benutzen würde, müsste ich es jeden Tag aufladen. Ich kenne das von Kollegen. Die müssen manchmal in der Schule ihr iPhone an den Strom hänge, weil es ständig leer ist. Ich habe ein Handy um immer erreichbar zu sein. Deshalb lieber 2 Geräte.

Laptop: Ein Laptop ist keineswegs ein iPad mit mehr Funktionen. Das iPad ist viel kleiner, viel dünner, viel leichter. Es hat eine Akkulaufzeit, die mindestens 3 mal so groß ist; es braucht zum Booten nichtmal eine viertel Sekunde; es macht keine Lüftergeräusche; man muss sich nicht aufwendig in WLan einwählen; jede einzelne Funktion ist viel einfacher und simpler.
Das sind meine Vorteile.*
Meine *einzigen Nachteile sind: Keine richtigen PC Spiele (würde ich auf einem Laptop sowieso niemals spielen), keine "normalen" Programme, wie man sie einfach auf den PC laden kann (brauche ich keine), kein USB Anschluss (brauche ich so gut wie nie).

Jeder Mensch hat andere Anforderungen an ein technisches Gerät. Manche halten ein iPad für Blödsinn, manche einen PC und manche Tofu. Was ich aber nicht gut finde ist, dass hier einige sehr "extremistisch" sind. Man kann sagen: "für mich persönlich lohnt sich ein iPad weniger als ein Laptop, da ich die und die Anforderungen an das Gerät habe". Intolerant finde ich zu sagen: "iPads sind scheisse, die können nix, die Leute die das kaufen sind dumm und verschwenden ihr Geld".


----------



## Tikume (5. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht gut finde ist, dass hier einige sehr "extremistisch" sind.


Wohl wahr, aber das gibt es auf beiden "Seiten". Auf Seite 1 wollte jemand erzählen dass es für Flash keinen Bedarf gibt


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]es braucht zum Booten nichtmal eine viertel Sekunde[/font]



Naja, das dauert schon ein bisschen länger. Nur rebootet man das Teil fast nie.

Edit: 

@Tikume - Damit meinst du wohl mich. Ja, auf dem PC verwende ich auch Flash. Aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, auf dem iPhone jemals Flash vermisst zu haben. Fast jede Seite bietet ihre Videos auch in anderen Formaten an, die unter iOS funktionieren. Natürlich wäre es vielleicht ganz nett, die Option zu haben. Aber nötig? Für mich auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Nebola (5. März 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> So...war heute im PC Laden und da hatten sie das neue Ipad.





EspCap schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, wo das doch erst ab dem 11. verkauft wird.




Pwned bro!





Kyragan schrieb:


> Weniger Sinn hätte ein Post nicht haben können...
> 
> Anyways: Fürs Surferlebnis ist das iPad definitiv ein Zugewinn. Ich selbst hab jedoch einige Kritikpunkte an Tablets im Allgemeinen und am iPad im speziellen.
> 
> ...




Zum Teil stimme ich dir zu. Ich habe nen iPhone 4 und es reicht mir vollkommen. Ich kaufe mir z.B. auch keine Kamera da mir die im iPhone reicht, ich mache nicht professionell oder 24 mal am Tag Bilder und da reicht mir die eigentlich ziemlich gute
Qualität der Bilder aus. Ob ein Tablet einen SD/USB Anschluss wirklich "braucht" muss man selber entscheiden. Ich weis nicht wie es atm auf dem Tablet Markt aussieht und welche bzw ob Tables USB haben. Ich denke mal ja 

Auch bin ich der Meinung das wenn Apple das gewollt hätte, sie bestimmt USB/SD Slot eingebaut hätten. Garnicht mal wie z.B. EspCap öfter sagt, dass man die Schnittstellen sieht. Dann hätte sie es vllt wie beim iPhone mit dem Sim Slot gemacht. Man drück drauf und dann kommt das Teil raus, oder es ist ne klappe vor wie bei der xBox 360. Wenn man vor drück, geht sie nach hinten rein und man kann USB einstecken.

Das Argument finde ich zieht weder beim iPad noch iPhone. Einen iPod, Macbook etc habe ich atm nicht. Ich habe nur mein iPhone und wenn ich sehe wie z.B. nen Nokia N8 oder so für 600€ rauskommt, warum das und nicht für (zumindest in meinem Fall) ein iPhone 4 für 570€ ? Klar, man sollte gucken was einem eher liegt. Für Perma SmS Schreiber ist nen iPhone nicht direkt was.

Ich finde das iPad nicht wirklich zuteuer. 16GB + Wifi reichen imo voll und ganz. Für mich würde sie es jedenfalls. Es ist immer noch ein Tablet, ok man kann sich damit in die Bahn setzen und Musik hören, aber wer macht das ?
Filme, Fotos, keine Frage. Ist sicherlich schön darauf zu gucken, aber man braucht ja wohl auch nicht immer alles Filme drauf, wodurch man "gezwungen" ist ne 32Gb Version zunehmen. Dann sollte man auch net rum maulen und sagen "mimimi zu teuer fuuu".

Ich würde auch nicht sagen das ein iPad und Tablets im allgemeinen nutzlos/kaum zu gebrauchen sind. Es kommt drauf an was man damit macht. Es gibt bestimmt gute Apps/Möglichkeiten das Ding in der Uni zu benutzen oder auf der Arbeit wenn man
keine Ahnung Architekt oder weis ich was ist. Nur weil man selber vielleicht nichts oder nicht viel damit anfangen kann/könnte muss es nicht im generell so sein. Für Internet, Fotos und mal nen Film/Video wäre es mir natürlich zu teuer, aber wenn man darauf Vorträge, Diagramme, Informationen für Schule/Arbeit/weis ich was speicher kann, ist es doch super.

Klar kann nen Laptop mehr, warum sollte es auch anders sein ? Laptop =/= Tablet. Warum sollte ich mir nen Laptop kaufen wenn ein Tablet mehr kann ? Ich meine es wird wohl "nie" passieren. Alleine aus Platz technischen Gründen ist in einem Laptop mehr Technik verstaubar. Aber bitte wer holt sich ein Tablet wenn er zocken/anspruchsvolle Grafik/Foto Arbeiten macht ? Das wäre einfach nur schwachsinnig.
Allerdings könnte man über ein Tablet nachdenken wenn man sich ein Netbook zulegen möchte. Denn was macht man denn großartig mit einem Netbook ? Internet, Video ? Das sollte ein Tablet auch noch gerade so ebend schaffen 

Zudem wenn man im Sommer z.B. auf der Terra/Balkon wo auch immer liegt/sitzt/steht ^^ ist auch doch auch nicht schlecht ein Tablet zuhaben, oder ? Ich meine wenn man nun z.B es weiter zurück liegt, da ist nen Note-/Netbook doch schon sehr unpraktisch. Aber nur dafür ist nen Tablet natürlich auch Quatsch. Und jetzt kommt nicht mit "Wenn ich im Sommer auf meiner 1337 qm² großen uber Terasse mit 10 Frauen liege, brauche ich kein Laptop/Tablet", wer weis. Manche ebend doch


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2011)

Manche verstehen eigentlich immer noch nicht den Sinn des Tablets und Allgemein das Betriebssystem iOS auf den iPod Touchs und iPhone nicht. Man kann einfach unglaublich schnell drauf ''arbeiten''. Zwischen Programmen wechseln, schnell eine E-Mail beantworten, Fotos kopieren und einfügen. Irgendwelche Texte bearbeiten oder mit 2mal drücken auf der Hometaste die Musik ändern. 

Es geht nicht drum, was ein Notebook besser kann, sondern wie schnell du heute etwas machen kannst. Zum Beispiel nehme ich lieber mein iPad in die Hand. Sofort startbereit und 1 Klick auf Mail und da habe ich es. Da brauche ich nicht zuerst mein Notebook oder PC hochzufahren, dann warten bis alle Programme gestartet sind. In der Zeit habe schon die neusten News gelesen und 2 Mails beantwortet oder meinen Facebook/Twitter Account gecheckt.


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Manche verstehen eigentlich immer noch nicht den Sinn des Tablets und Allgemein das Betriebssystem iOS auf den iPod Touchs und iPhone nicht. Man kann einfach unglaublich schnell drauf ''arbeiten''. Zwischen Programmen wechseln, schnell eine E-Mail beantworten, Fotos kopieren und einfügen. Irgendwelche Texte bearbeiten oder mit 2mal drücken auf der Hometaste die Musik ändern.
> 
> Es geht nicht drum, was ein Notebook besser kann, sondern wie schnell du heute etwas machen kannst. Zum Beispiel nehme ich lieber mein iPad in die Hand. Sofort startbereit und 1 Klick auf Mail und da habe ich es. Da brauche ich nicht zuerst mein Notebook oder PC hochzufahren, dann warten bis alle Programme gestartet sind. In der Zeit habe schon die neusten News gelesen und 2 Mails beantwortet oder meinen Facebook/Twitter Account gecheckt.



Muss das wirklich alles so schnell bei dir gehen? Ich meine, besonders ausgelastet scheinst du mir ja eh nicht zu sein, sonst würdest ja nicht andauernd hier rumhängen.


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Muss das wirklich alles so schnell bei dir gehen? Ich meine, besonders ausgelastet scheinst du mir ja eh nicht zu sein, sonst würdest ja nicht andauernd hier rumhängen.



Nur weil ich hier da bin, heisst es ja nicht das ich auch am PC bin (: 

Nunja, ich erledige gerne Sachen in kurzer Zeit, dafür habe ich mehr Zeit für andere Dinge. Das iPad kannste auch schnell einfach mal rausnehmen und Musik anmachen oder kurz was im Internet nachschauen, wenn man sich gerade über ein Thema unterhält, als das ganze MacBook Pro mit rauszunehmen. Glaub man versteht was ich meine.


----------



## MrBlaki (5. März 2011)

Das schlimmste an Apple ist das die Produkte immer in den Himmel gehoben werden, die Konkurzenz aber meistens deutlich bessere Produkte hat (Preis - Leistungsverhältniss).
Oft kommt dann das Argument "aber die Apps", jo super wenn ich die Apps aufm Iphone beim Kollege sehe frage ich mich bei 90% wozu?


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an Apple ist das die Produkte immer in den Himmel gehoben werden, die Konkurzenz aber meistens deutlich bessere Produkte hat (Preis - Leistungsverhältniss).



Dann werd doch mal konkret. Welches Tablet ist denn 'deutlich besser' im P/L?


----------



## Nebola (5. März 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an Apple ist das die Produkte immer in den Himmel gehoben werden, die Konkurzenz aber meistens deutlich bessere Produkte hat (Preis - Leistungsverhältniss).
> Oft kommt dann das Argument "aber die Apps", jo super wenn ich die Apps aufm Iphone beim Kollege sehe frage ich mich bei 90% wozu?



Na dann loben wir doch mal Android für die tollen nützlichen Apps die Fehler und bugfrei kommen da sie 10 mal getestet werden.


----------



## Kyragan (5. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es geht nicht drum, was ein Notebook besser kann, sondern wie schnell du heute etwas machen kannst. Zum Beispiel nehme ich lieber mein iPad in die Hand. Sofort startbereit und 1 Klick auf Mail und da habe ich es. Da brauche ich nicht zuerst mein Notebook oder PC hochzufahren, dann warten bis alle Programme gestartet sind. In der Zeit habe schon die neusten News gelesen und 2 Mails beantwortet oder meinen Facebook/Twitter Account gecheckt.



Was du natürlich mit nem iPhone nicht kannst. 

Es geht mir einfach darum, dass ich kein größeres Gerät brauche, wenn eines habe, das ich in die Hosentasche stecken kann und dabei die gleiche Funktionalität bietet. Klar hab ich mehr Platz, aber wenns nur mal eben schnell gehen soll, brauch ich auch keinen riesigen 10" Screen.



			
				Nebola schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann loben wir doch mal Android für die tollen nützlichen Apps die Fehler und bugfrei kommen da sie 10 mal getestet werden.



[ ] Du hast die Funktionsweise eines selbst sich selbst regulierenden Stores verstanden.
[x] Du hast die Funktionsweise eines selbst sich selbst regulierenden Stores nicht verstanden.


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was du natürlich mit nem iPhone nicht kannst.



Das mache ich unterwegs, aber zuhause benutze ich lieber das iPad als in meinem Zimmer zu sitzen am PC.


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> [ ] Du hast die Funktionsweise eines selbst sich selbst regulierenden Stores verstanden.
> [x] Du hast die Funktionsweise eines selbst sich selbst regulierenden Stores nicht verstanden.



Naja. selbstregulierend schön und gut. Aber zumindest gibt es sowas in einem Store mit vernünftigen Richtlinien und Überprüfungen nicht.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12633923


----------



## Kyragan (5. März 2011)

Das ist richtig, aber ich lasse mich persönlich ungern bevormunden. Allein das Theater um den Opera Mini Browser fürs iPhone hat schon gereicht. Ganz ehrlich: Kontrolle aus reinen Sicherheitsgründen gut und schön, aber bitte nicht aus anderen Gründen, wie bei der Spiegel-App, die zwischenzeitlich verschwunden war, weil auf dem Cover einer Ausgabe Titten zu sehen waren.


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2011)

Das ist ja, heute bin ich lieber froh überprüfte Apps auf mein iPhone zu laden, als irgendwelche Virus dinge. Dem auf meinem iPhone sind einfach mehr private Daten als auf mein PC selbst.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das iPad kannste auch schnell einfach mal rausnehmen und Musik anmachen oder kurz was im Internet nachschauen.


Will ja nicht stören das gleiche kann ich mit einem Eiphone auch.  aber zum Surfen ist es halt weniger Praktisch.


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2011)

Welches Theater? Das Theater wurde von Opera und den 'Anhängern' davon (ist ja schlimmer als bei FF mit den Operanern) veranstaltet, weil sie gedacht haben dass Apple es nicht annimmt. 

Haben sie aber. Das mit der Spiegel-App ist natürlich blöd gelaufen. Aber du weißt ja, wie Amerika diesbezüglich drauf ist.


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2011)

Aber ist das iPhone nicht teurer als ein iPad mit 379Euro? Nur mal so als Vergleich.


----------



## Tikume (5. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> @Tikume - Damit meinst du wohl mich. Ja, auf dem PC verwende ich auch Flash. Aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, auf dem iPhone jemals Flash vermisst zu haben. Fast jede Seite bietet ihre Videos auch in anderen Formaten an, die unter iOS funktionieren. Natürlich wäre es vielleicht ganz nett, die Option zu haben. Aber nötig? Für mich auf jeden Fall nicht.



Wenn Du sagst "für dich" ist es nicht notwendig, dann verstehe ich das. 

Allgemein:
Das ganze befindet sich gerade wieder auf der Glaubenskrieg-Schiene (nicht dass ich was dageben hätte). Wenn man ehrlich ist, dann werden auch die Apple Fans Defizite eingestehen müssen und die Apple Hasser dass es derzeit wohl noch keinen "iPad/iPhone Killer" gibt und sei es nur aufgrund der Software-Situation.
Die wird wohl auch irgendwann zugunsten Android kippen, aber noch ist es eben nicht soweit.


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] Wenn man ehrlich ist, dann werden auch die Apple Fans Defizite eingestehen müssen[/font]



Definitiv. Das iPad ist nicht perfekt. Und ich kann verstehen, dass es für viele Leute nichts ist. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Die wird wohl auch irgendwann zugunsten Android kippen, aber noch ist es eben nicht soweit.[/font]




Das wiederum bezweifle ich. Aufwendige Entwicklungen werden oft nur für iOS getätigt, da sie dort einen deutlich höheren Absatz erzielen als im Android Marketplace. Warum auch immer, aber Android-User geben einfach ungerne Geld aus. Und aufgrund der (ja, ich nehme das F-Wort in den Mund) Fragmentierung der OS-Versionen und Hardware deutet das einfach für viele Entwickler einen zu großen Aufwand für einen zu geringen Gewinnzuwachs.


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2011)

Erkennt man am Beispiel: Angry Birds, es wird kostenlos im Andriod Store angeboten, weil Leute einfach ungern Geld ausgeben und finanziert wird es nur durch Werbung. Trotzdem weiterhin, nicht die beste Einnahmensquelle.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aber ist das iPhone nicht teurer als ein iPad mit 379Euro? Nur mal so als Vergleich.



Schlechter Vergleich. iPhone hat 3g, das iPad für 379€ nicht. Außerdem kostet das iPad auch nur so wenig, da vor einigen Tagen das neue angekündigt wurde. Vorher musste man für ein iPad mit dem gleichen Speicher wie ein iPhone (16gb) mit 3g 600€ zahlen.


----------



## Ogil (5. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Manche verstehen eigentlich immer noch nicht den Sinn des Tablets und Allgemein das Betriebssystem iOS auf den iPod Touchs und iPhone nicht. Man kann einfach unglaublich schnell drauf ''arbeiten''. Zwischen Programmen wechseln, schnell eine E-Mail beantworten, Fotos kopieren und einfügen. Irgendwelche Texte bearbeiten oder mit 2mal drücken auf der Hometaste die Musik ändern.



Ja. Irgendwo (wenn nicht gar auf der iPad2-Praesentation) wurde meiner Meinung nach richtig betont, dass Tablets/Pads eine neue Geraeteklasse sind. Waehrend Laptops und PCs eher darauf ausgelegt sind etwas zu schaffen/erzeugen (Texte, Bilder, Videos, Programme) sind Tablets eher Geraete zum Konsumieren (Internet schauen, Videos gucken, kleine Spielchen, Social-Networking-Zeug). Im Grunde hat man das Media-Center von PC/TV weg zu einem Handheld gebracht. Die ersten Tablets waren nicht erfolgreich, weil man eben nicht erkannt hat, dass man nicht einfach einen Laptop um einen Touchscreen erweitern kann (was sicher auch daran lag, dass die alten Touchscreens ein ziemlicher Krampf waren).

Fuer mich stehen Tablets damit auch irgendwo zwischen Smartphone, Laptop und Media-Center. Sicher ist so ein Tablet irgendwie nett und ich wuesste schon was damit anzufangen - aber die Notwendigkeit eins zu haben haelt sich arg in Grenzen, weil man eigentlich alles mit den anderen Geraeten (die man wahrscheinlich eh schon hat) auch schon machen kann. Und fuer "ganz nett" sind die Teile einfach zu teuer (ich denk nicht, dass das iPad zu teuer ist - die anderen "anstaendigen" Tablets werden auch alle in dem Preisbereich liegen).


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2011)

Um mal selber meine beste Erfahrung zu dem iPad zu berichten war, als ich das iPad mit nach Deutschland genommen habe. Jedesmal wenn ich gereist bin oder Urlaub in einem anderen Land gemacht habe. Habe ich mir ein Notebook mitgenommen und diesmal hatte ich keins mitgenommen, sondern stattdessen das iPad und kann sagen. Es hat völlig gereicht. Es war einfach super leicht zum transportieren, konnte mir eine O2 Karte holen für 3G oder eben Wifi und konnte genau so alles machen, war ich auch auf einem Notebook gemacht hätte. 

Konnte im websurfen, hier auf buffed.de, über AIM mit meinem Freunden chatten, paar Spiele spielen. Meine Fotos von der Kamera importieren und auf Facebook veröffentlichen. War alles kinderlicht und hier hat ein iPad wirklich seine Vorteile. Wer oft unterwegs ist, keine Frage. Praktisch wäre in dem Fall auch gewesen, wenn man eine Freundin hat. Die in den USA wäre und man hätte schön über die Kameras im iPad 2 über Skype schön im Kontakt bleiben können.


----------



## Xondor (6. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und jeder der diese Kritikpunkte hat, hat sich dann noch nie mit Tablets auseinandergesetzt, weil du diese Kritikpunkte nicht teilst? Ahja...



Zitat von mir "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Da frage ich mich doch ob die sich schonmal mit der Sache Tablet auseinandergesetzt haben". Dazu passt das obige Zitat von dir nicht.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wolltest du unbedingt was loswerden? Wenn du eine Unterhaltung führen willst, dann bitte orientiere dich an meinem Geschreibsel.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wie funktioniert das generell bei dir? Jemand sagt etwas und du drehst ihm die Worte im Mund um. Muss anstrengend sein für alle die dich kennen...[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Um deine nicht gestellte Frage kurz zu beantworten: Als iPad Nutzer kritisiere ich besonders das zu hohe Gewicht, den für Außeneinsätze schlecht geeigneten Bildschirm, das miserable pseudo Multitasking, den geringen Arbeitsspeicher und das doch sehr lahme surfen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Am derzeitigen allgemeinem Konzept/Einsatzgebiet eines Tablets kritisiere ich: keine Produktivität, man kann fast nur konsumieren. Auch wenn Steve Jobs was anderes sagt, ich bin mir sicher er ist sich ebenso bewusst, dass das iPad (und ich denke alle anderen Tablets) zb. für Textverarbeitung völlig ungeeignet sind. Die ganzen Apps in die Richtung sind mmn eher Alibi-Funktionen.
Hier geht es eher um die Richtung in die sich Tablets zukünftig bewegen werden. Wird es möglich sein, sie so zu gestalten, dass man damit ordentlich arbeiten kann (als Totalersatz für ein Notebook, PC)? Oder wollen sie das auch in Zukunft nicht?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich habe noch nie ein Notebook besessen, "nur" einen PC. Ungefähr zu der Zeit als das iPad angekpndigt wurde habe ich angefangen bezüglich eines Laptops zu recherchieren.
Dabei ist mir langsam klar geworden, dass ich sehr gut in das Nutzerschema für ein Tablet passe: Im Winter liege ich am Kachelofen und sehne mich danach neben lesen auch mal im Internet zu surfen. Im Sommer liege ich am Bootshaus am See und so weiter.
Hätte ich ein Smartphone und/oder Laptop gehabt, hätte ich mir wohl keines zugelegt.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Vielleicht ist es ja jetzt verständlich warum ich nicht glaube, dass jemand der ein iPad besitzt oder sich damit auskennt als obersten Kritikpunkt USB angibt. Wenn USB das Produktivitätsproblem lösen würde dann bitte. Aber am iPad kann man mit einem USB Stick nichts anfangen, außer Videos und Fotos rauf zu spielen oder von mir aus Worddokumente o.ä. Für wie sinnvoll ich das finde steht oben.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Fazit: USB ändert nichts an den Hauptproblemen. Für die Grundfunktion von USB (Datenübertragung) gibt es zig angenehmere (bis auf iTunes) Alternativen, die alle über das Internet tadellos funktionieren. USB wäre keine schlechte Sache (auch wenn ich lieber ein möglichst makelloses Gehäuse habe) aber es steht für mich erst zur Debatte wenn sich das Tablet grundlegendst verändert.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2011)

Manche denken immer, dass das iPad überhaupt kein USB und SD Slot besitzt. Klar hat es eins, mit einem Adapter, mit dem es problemlos funktioniert. Wie man in manchen Test's sieht, wenn es jetzt überhaupt keins besitzen würde. Hätte ich mir auch kein iPad zugelegt. 

Was ich aber ebenfalls nicht verstehe, es gibt einige Tabelts, die USB und ein SD Slot besitzen, ebenso Android als Betriebssystem, eine Kamera usw. warum wird dies nicht gelobt oder gekauft?

Ich wäre super zufrieden, wenn mir jemand sowas vorstellen könnte und dann sagen kann: Siehste, da gibts wirklich ein guten Konkurent den man sich auch zulegen kann, aber hier wird immer nur auf das iPad gekotzt.


----------



## Zuogolpon (6. März 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ob ein Tablet einen SD/USB Anschluss wirklich "braucht" muss man selber entscheiden. Ich weis nicht wie es atm auf dem Tablet Markt aussieht und welche bzw ob Tables USB haben. Ich denke mal ja
> 
> ...



Das mit dem USB/SD Slot ist ganz einfach. Ich komme aus der Branche habe auch ähnliche Entscheidungen vor mir und der Firma gehabt.

Baut man nämlich einen SD Slot ein, wird es zu viele Leute geben, die ihn überhauptnicht nutzen. Ebenso mit USB. Das liegt einerseits daran, dass nicht viele Leute Ihre Kamera mit dem iPad synchronisieren wollen.

Andererseits gibt es durchaus Anwendung für professionelle Photographen, doch die hochwertigen Kameras nutzen CompactFlash und kein SD.

Also würde ein derartiger Port nur unschön aussehen, an einem Gerät, das auch viel an seinem Design ausmachen soll.

Es ist daher also besser, optionales Zubehör anzubieten, damit die potentielle Kundenreichweite so breit wie möglich bleibt.



Ein Laptop ist aber auch für diese Menschen obligatorisch. Alle Archivierungsprogramme sind momentan über Macbooks einfacher zu synchroniesieren.
So ein Tablet ist nur eine Ergänzung. Bis jetzt.



In einigen Jahren werden nach meiner Prognose Desktops und Laptops verschwinden. Die Ersteren dienen höchstens als Homeserver, die Notebooks haben keine Anwendung mehr.
Viel schwieriger ist aber den Smartphonemarkt einzuschätzen, hier überschneiden sich nämlich die Funktionen des Tablets mit Smartphone.


Ich werde das iPad als einfaches Musikstudio für meine Gitarre verwenden,als Kalender, als Surfgerät, Photosklave und mobiler Begleiter.
Sicherlich wird sich auch noch etwas am Formfaktor der Geräte ändern. Hier sehe ich 10" und 7" als Zukunft. Allerdings nur im 4:3 verhältnis o.Ä..



MfG
Z


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2011)

Hat sich eigentlich jemand von euch die ganze Keynote angeschaut vom iPad 2 und besonderes Garageband? 

iMovie ist auch sehr nice gemacht, aber nichts neues zu der iPhone App aber Garageband ist einfach mal unglaublich, was man damit alles machen kann. Bin sehr gespannt, wenn diese App am 11 März erscheint. Wahnsinn!


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. März 2011)

Ich war sehr überrascht von Garage Band. 4,99$ dafür ist lächerlich wenig. Leute, die sich bei solchen Apps über den Preis beschweren sollen mal ein paar hundert € für Windows Office bezahlen.


----------



## Ogil (6. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was ich aber ebenfalls nicht verstehe, es gibt einige Tabelts, die USB und ein SD Slot besitzen, ebenso Android als Betriebssystem, eine Kamera usw. warum wird dies nicht gelobt oder gekauft?



Gibt es eben nicht. Die Tablets die wirklich dem iPad Konkurrenz machen koennen, kommen ja grade erst auf den Markt. Dass da Apple dem Markt voraus war, kann man wirklich nicht abstreiten. Das einzige wirkliche namhafte und momentan schon kaufbare Tablet ist das Samsung Tab - und das ist mit seinen 7" noch naeher im Smartphone und wohl auch sonst nicht wirklich der ganz grosse Wurf gewesen. Das Motorola Xoom wird wohl das erste Tablet sein, das in der gleichen Liga wie das iPad(2) spielt.


----------



## Tikume (6. März 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dass da Apple dem Markt voraus war, kann man wirklich nicht abstreiten.


Naja den Vrsuch Tablets zu bringen gab es ja schon früher. Apple hat sicher die Fähigkeit seine Sachen ziemlich rund herauszubringen was eine Rolle spielt, sie haben auf der anderen Seite aber auch eine Art Sekte hinter sich (nennen wir es einfach mal treue Kunden die Apple vertrauen) die kritiklos kauft was sie vorgesetzt bekommt.
Und wenn sich die Hardware entsprechend verkauft kommt auch die Software nach und es befruchtet sich gegenseitig.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. März 2011)

also ich verstehe den ganzen hype um diese pads überhaupt nicht. klar es gibt ein paar anwendungsbereiche dafür, bspw für kundenpräsentationen.
aber ein 700€ teures pad kaufen, nur damit ich im garten oder auf der couch bisschen surfen kann?
also ich nehm da lieber mein netbook, damit kann ich dann wenigstens auch gescheit schreiben.
heißt damit kann ich für die hälfte vom kaufpreis mehr machen.

auf der arbeit haben wir auch ipads. hab da mal eins mitgenommen und naja so toll war es nicht. ein vergrößterter ipod touch mehr nicht.

am witzigsten finde ich ja, das man damit nicht telefonieren kann. klar ein ipad hält sich keiner ans ohr, aber es hat ja boxen und ein mikro, also kann man es auch freisprechend nutzen.
gerade in verbindung mit videotelefonie wäre sowas noch ein vorteil.


für privatanwender sehe ich wenig verwendungszwecke für solch ein pad. schon garnicht zu dem preis. aber wer das geld hat kanns ja kaufen.


dann der fehlende usbport/sd-slot. wenn man bspw als fotograph seinem kunden bilder zeigen will, muss man die erst auf den pc, dann wieder aufs pad machen, anstatt einfach die sd-karte von der kamera ins pad zu legen.
dann will der kunde diese bilder auch gleich haben. aber man kann sie ja nicht direkt auf dessen usb-stick kopieren.

aber anstatt diese gravierenden fehler zu beseitigen, bringt apple ein ipad2 mit nur mehr prozessorleistung, welche kein mensch braucht und eine kamera.
und es gibt trotzdem soviele leute die sich ein ipad2 kaufen...


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2011)

Zuogolpon schrieb:


> Das mit dem USB/SD Slot ist ganz einfach. Ich komme aus der Branche habe auch ähnliche Entscheidungen vor mir und der Firma gehabt.
> 
> Baut man nämlich einen SD Slot ein, wird es zu viele Leute geben, die ihn überhauptnicht nutzen. Ebenso mit USB. Das liegt einerseits daran, dass nicht viele Leute Ihre Kamera mit dem iPad synchronisieren wollen.
> 
> ...



Ein komischer Kundenkreis, den du da beschreibst. Meine gesunde Logik sagt mir, dass es grobfahrlässiger Unfug ist, eine fest etablierte Standardschnittstelle zugunsten des Designs wegzulassen, nur weil es Leute geben könnte, die es nicht verwenden wollen. Gut, in der Apple-Welt ist ja alles möglich. Da wird Style ja ganz groß geschrieben. Gut möglich, dass es da Leute gibt, die geneigt sind, sich zugunsten des Styles zu einen sündhaft teuren Gerät noch einen Adapter zu kaufen. Wenn du mir als Kunden das pressen würdest, dann würde ich dich auslachen und weitergehen, aber mehr nicht. Wenn der Style von diesem Ding ach so wichtig ist, dann mach ich da ne Abdeckung drüber und gut ist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ein komischer Kundenkreis, den du da beschreibst.



Finde ich nicht. Ich teile seine Meinung soweit.


----------



## Klos1 (7. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Ich teile seine Meinung soweit.



Kannst du gerne tun. Ich, wie bereits erwähnt, würde lachend von dannen ziehen, wenn mir jemand sowas verkaufen will. Das ist in meinen Augen so, als wenn mir jemand ein Haus ohne Türen verkaufen würde, nur weil es ja stylischer aussieht. Sollte ich es aber dennoch mal betreten wollen, dann kann ich mir ja gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis noch nachträglich eine reinmachen lassen. Oh man!


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Kannst du gerne tun. Ich, wie bereits erwähnt, würde lachend von dannen ziehen, wenn mir jemand sowas verkaufen will. Das ist in meinen Augen so, als wenn mir jemand ein Haus ohne Türen verkaufen würde, nur weil es ja stylischer aussieht. Sollte ich es aber dennoch mal betreten wollen, dann kann ich mir ja gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis noch nachträglich eine reinmachen lassen. Oh man!



Warum soll ich mir ein BMW kaufen, wenn ein Ford genau so 4 Räder hat? Verstehe nicht, wieso man so naiv sein kann, wenn Apple auf gutes Design steht? Ich hoffe du weisst warum, es so ist und nicht einfach sagst, es sieht gut aus aus... wenn es so wäre dann, meine Güte.


----------



## Klos1 (7. März 2011)

Häh? Warum was so ist? Dein Geschreibsel ist etwas wirr, was man von dir ja gewöhnt ist, aber an dieser Stelle verstehe ich tatsächlich nicht ganz, worauf du eigentlich hinaus willst.
Deine Einwände, warum das IPad kein USB hat, hab ich schon gelesen, wenn du das meinst. Solltest du aber der Meinung sein, dass man die auch nur im Ansatz mit dir teilen muss, dann bist du ganz schön auf dem Holzweg.  Sowas kannst du mir genauso wenig verkaufen, wie das ich des Aussehens wegen auf etwas verzichten soll, was die halbe Welt nutzt, weil es einfach praktisch ist. Aber ich bin halt kein Styler. Ein Tablet müsste für mich praktikabel sein. Das Aussehen ist da in meinen Augen sekundär. Immerhin werde ich mir das Ding wohl kaum an die Wand hängen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Häh? Warum was so ist? Dein Geschreibsel ist etwas wirr, was man von dir ja gewöhnt ist, aber an dieser Stelle verstehe ich tatsächlich nicht ganz, worauf du eigentlich hinaus willst.
> Deine Einwände, warum das IPad kein USB hat, hab ich schon gelesen, wenn du das meinst. Solltest du aber der Meinung sein, dass man die auch nur im Ansatz mit dir teilen muss, dann bist du ganz schön auf dem Holzweg.  Sowas kannst du mir genauso wenig verkaufen, wie das ich des Aussehens wegen auf etwas verzichten soll, was die halbe Welt nutzt, weil es einfach praktisch ist. Aber ich bin halt kein Styler. Ein Tablet müsste für mich praktikabel sein. Das Aussehen ist da in meinen Augen sekundär. Immerhin werde ich mir das Ding wohl kaum an die Wand hängen.



Ich bezweifle, dass die halbe Welt großen Wert auf einen USB Anschluss legt. Es gibt ebenso Leute, die Wert auf einen SD Slot legen. Genauso wie es Leute gibt, die einen VGA-, Profi-Kamera-SD- (sry kA wie das hieß), Skat- oder sonstiges- Anschluss brauchen. Darauf kann Apple nicht Rücksicht nehmen, sonst sähe das iPad extrem scheisse aus und wäre extrem blöd zu handhaben. Dass es Apple nicht scheissegal ist, ob manche Leute einen der o.g. Anschlüsse brauchen, sieht man daran, dass viele dieser Anschlüsse als Adapter verfügbar sind. Man muss sie nur an dem vorhandenen iPad Anschluss befestigen. Und voilà, jeder hat was ihm beliebt, ohne dass das iPad aussieht wie ein Mensch aus Matrix.


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Häh? Warum was so ist? Dein Geschreibsel ist etwas wirr, was man von dir ja gewöhnt ist, aber an dieser Stelle verstehe ich tatsächlich nicht ganz, worauf du eigentlich hinaus willst.
> Deine Einwände, warum das IPad kein USB hat, hab ich schon gelesen, wenn du das meinst. Solltest du aber der Meinung sein, dass man die auch nur im Ansatz mit dir teilen muss, dann bist du ganz schön auf dem Holzweg.  Sowas kannst du mir genauso wenig verkaufen, wie das ich des Aussehens wegen auf etwas verzichten soll, was die halbe Welt nutzt, weil es einfach praktisch ist. Aber ich bin halt kein Styler. Ein Tablet müsste für mich praktikabel sein. Das Aussehen ist da in meinen Augen sekundär. Immerhin werde ich mir das Ding wohl kaum an die Wand hängen.


Okay, reden wir dann mal Klartext. Du musst dich mal selbst als Entwickler vorstellen und überlegen, wie man heute viel Geld machen kann und das ganze Design was Apple entwickelt hat zu 100% nichts mit dem Style zu tun. Mir ist bestimmt das iPhone 4 mehrmals runtergefallen, sowie das alte iPhone 3G und es hatte nur einen ganz kleinen Kratzer erwischt. Das Aluminumgehäuse sorgt dafür, dass die Komponenten gekühlt bleiben und das Gerät leicht bleibt. 

Zwar mag das alles cool ausehen, mit den abgerundeten Kanten und dem recht schlichten Design. Aber sei mal ehrlich, möchtest du irgendwas in der Hand halten, was total groß ist, schwer wiegt und nach 2 mal runterfallen irgendwelche Kanten aufplatzen? 

Erzähl mir mal bitte, in welchem Verwendungszweck , besonders an welchem Ort du USB oder ein SD Slot benötigst.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (7. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Erzähl mir mal bitte, in welchem Verwendungszweck , besonders an welchem Ort du USB oder ein SD Slot benötigst.


wurde mein beispiel überlesen?

ein fotograph will seinem kunden die neuen fotos zeigen. zu blöd, muss er die erst von der kamera auf seinen rechner und dann wieder aufs ipad schieben, anstatt einfach die sdcard von der kamera ins ipad reinzulegen und die bilder direkt von da zu zeigen.

dann will der kunde die bilder auch haben und packt seinen usb-stick aus. so ein mist aber auch. muss man sich wieder erst einen pc suchen...
oder man präsentiert auf einem meeting seinem kunden die aktuellsten tabellen. die kann man dem dann auch nicht einfach so mitgeben.

sogar privat muss es nervig sein keinen usbport zu haben. da ist man bei nem kumpel, zeigt dem ein tolles lied was man auf dem ipad hat und kann es dem freund nicht mal geben.

und wie unkomfortabel sind denn bitte adapter? erst heißt es das ipad sei ja so mobil, dann soll man auch noch adapter und cardreader mitschleppen.

und das design wäre doch durch einen usbport und nen sd-card slot (der ja eh sehr schmal und kaum sichtbar wäre) wohl kaum zerstört.
über den usb-port kann man eine abdeckung machen und gut ist.


das fehlen dieser beiden standards macht das ipad ziemlich nutzlos.
sowas ist einfach pflicht.
aber apple kann es sich ja leisten und sowas wichtiges einfach mal weglassen. hat ja beim ipod shuffle auch funktioniert. da wurde ein fehlendes display als feature verkauft.
andere hersteller wären ausgelacht wurden. aber apple wird blind gekauft und hochgelobt.
klar die hardware ist meist gut verarbeitet und die software ist auch durchdacht und stabil. aber apple schränkt halt stark ein.


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2011)

Hast du überhaupt jemals ein iPad in der Hand gehabt und dazu das gehöre Zubehör?

Es ist überhaupt nicht umständlich. Wenn ich einem Kunde Bilder zeigen will, dann bereite ich mich dem entsprechend auch vor und packe die Fotos vorher auf das iPad. Ein Fotograf hat seine Fotos auch zuhause auf dem Rechner.

Habe ich ein Foto vergessen? Kein Problem! Greife über meine Mobileme Fotobibliothek auf meine Fotos zu, mit 1 Klick - Kopieren und habe es auf mein iPad. Ihr macht immer alle so rum, als seid Ihr voll die beschäftigten, stressigen Fotografen die mit dem iPad 24/7 rumlaufen müssen und ein SD Slot gebrauchen oder USB.

Heute funktioniert sowieso alles über das Internet und kann auf meine ganzen Daten mit dem iPad online zugreifen. Das iPad macht sich damit überhaupt nicht nutzlos, wenn es gar keine Adapter hätte. Dann ja, aber so eben nicht.

1. sehen Sie nicht hässlich aus

2. sind total leicht und klein

3. falls man doch unterwegs ist und irgendwleche Fotos macht und die direkt auf das iPad importieren möchte , den Adapter in die Hosentasche stecken. 

Stellt euch immer nicht so an, wie kleine Kinder. Andere schleppen unterwegs 5 USB Sticks mit sich rum und benötigen davon eventuell einen in der Woche.


----------



## Topfkopf (7. März 2011)

Als ich nach dem 2. Post bereits über den Ausspruch gelacht habe, das niemand eine ähnliche Qualität bieten könnte, war der Rest des Threads für mich klar... Apple Fans und Applehasser schlagen sich die Schädel ein. 

Meine Meinung zum Ipad:

Wozu? 1. ist das Dingen viel zu groß zum rumschleppen. Da kann ich dann auch ne nette Laptoptasche samt inhalt mitnehmen, und der Laptop kann ne ganze Ecke mehr, und da muss ich nicht erst ganz lieb bei Papa Apple nachfragen wenn ich ein Programm (auch als App bekannt) haben möchte (und schon gar nicht muss ich dafür bezahlen, fürn lappi gibs mehr als genug freeware alternativen für alle Programme). 
2. Da bezahl ich fast doppelt soviel wie für andere Tablets die genau das gleiche können, bekomme dafür aber nur mehr Apps (die auch alle teurer sind) und haufenweise nachteile (fehlernder SDkartenslot, usbslot fehlt usw...). Was mir hier richtig ärgert ist nicht das ich diese Teile brauchen würde, was mich ärgert ist das ich wenn ich sie brauche erst einen verfluchten Adapter kaufen muss um sie zu nutzen! Und warum kostet das dingen mehr? Ganz einfach, wegen dem angefressenen Apfel auf dem Teil. Mehr Qualität? Lachhaft, das Galaxy Tab ist gleichgut. Der einzige Punkt den man anführen kann sind die Apps, und das hat nichts mit Qualität zu tun, sondern einfach nur damit das es den Appstore länger gibt und die Entwickler sich noch an Android gewöhnen müssen (und die werden alle wechseln, google will nämlich keine 30% von den Appeinnahmen abhaben, außerdem ist die Lizenz bei google billiger, opensource ftw!).

Außerdem wird Apple in den nächsten Jahren eh ziemlich einstecken müssen. Warum sollte klar sein, Apple braucht zu lange für Produkte, die mittlerweile grademal gleichgut sind wie die Produkte von Herstellern die gleichzeitig 3-4 Produkte derselben Art rausbringen. Und diese langsamkeit wird deren Tod sein. ca. 75% der Smartphoneuser ist es egal ob ihr display ein paar pixel mehr qualität hat, oder ob es ein paar mehr (teure) apps gibt. Das sind die sogenannten Teenies, die nur sms schreiben wollen. Und Markenware ist cool war früher, das hat mittlerweile abgenommen, weg vom Mainstream ist heute in. 

Ich persönlich würde mir eher ein Galaxy Tab kaufen, das ist billiger, kleiner und kann im grunde das gleiche, Google optimiert die software dafür grade immer besser und es kommen immer mehr apps in den Market. Außerdem springt google grade auch auf den Qualitätskontrollzug auf, es werden jetzt grade in einer großen Aktion alle schadapps gelöscht. Außerdem ist das Galaxy Tab meiner Meinung nach viel alltags tauglich, 1. weil es kleiner ist, dadurch bin ich damit vil mobiler als mit dem sperrigen Ipad, und 2. weil es alle nötigen anschlüsse hat, 3- Handgriffe und ich habe alle Musik von meinem Handy auf den Galaxy Tab, per Bluetooth, Wlan oder anderen übertragungstechniken dauert das viel länger...


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zum Ipad:
> 
> Wozu? 1. ist das Dingen viel zu groß zum rumschleppen. Da kann ich dann auch ne nette Laptoptasche samt inhalt mitnehmen, und der Laptop kann ne ganze Ecke mehr, und da muss ich nicht erst ganz lieb bei Papa Apple nachfragen wenn ich ein Programm (auch als App bekannt) haben möchte (und schon gar nicht muss ich dafür bezahlen, fürn lappi gibs mehr als genug freeware alternativen für alle Programme).




Anscheinend haben wir es hier schwer mit einem Apple hater zu tun, der sich nicht gerne informiert. Aber egal. Ich nehme gerne wieder als Beispiel meine Reise nach Deutschland, bei der ich am besten berichten kann. Bin schon oft mit meinem MacBook Pro gereist. Nur war es mir erstens schon zu schwer das Teil gewesen, dann musste ich es immer in die Hülle schieben, damit es geschützt ist in der Tasche. Dann am Flughafen ständig auspacken, einpacken. Beim iPad konnte ich es in der Tasche lassen und ging problemlos durch. 

Ebenfalls wenn ich im Zug sitze. Ist es nicht einfacher das leichte iPad im Gegensatz zu einem Notebook aus der Tasche zu nehmen. Instant on und fertig. Bei dem Notebook musste ich es erst aus der Hülle nehmen, dann einschalten, ebenfalls so schwer. 

Zu den Apps im Appstore gibt es viele nützige kostenlose Apps die man kaufen kann. Nachfragen? - Nein. Glaub da hast du dich ebenso falsch informieren. PC Programme mit Apps zu vergleichen ist natürlich.. wie auch immer.






Topfkopf schrieb:


> 2. Da bezahl ich fast doppelt soviel wie für andere Tablets die genau das gleiche können, bekomme dafür aber nur mehr Apps (die auch alle teurer sind) und haufenweise nachteile (fehlernder SDkartenslot, usbslot fehlt usw...). Was mir hier richtig ärgert ist nicht das ich diese Teile brauchen würde, was mich ärgert ist das ich wenn ich sie brauche erst einen verfluchten Adapter kaufen muss um sie zu nutzen! Und warum kostet das dingen mehr? Ganz einfach, wegen dem angefressenen Apfel auf dem Teil. Mehr Qualität? Lachhaft, das Galaxy Tab ist gleichgut. Der einzige Punkt den man anführen kann sind die Apps, und das hat nichts mit Qualität zu tun, sondern einfach nur damit das es den Appstore länger gibt und die Entwickler sich noch an Android gewöhnen müssen (und die werden alle wechseln, google will nämlich keine 30% von den Appeinnahmen abhaben, außerdem ist die Lizenz bei google billiger, opensource ftw!)



Preis keine Frage, dort ist Apple etwas teurer, aber ob sie reibungslos genau das gleiche können. Ist hier die andere Frage. Teure Apps? Glaube das habe ich eben schon erwähnt. 
Bitte schreibe mir mal paar Nachteile, USB- und SD-Slot wurde jetzt genug diskutiert. Von daher was wäre usw... ?

Die Entwickler wollen sich nicht an Android gewöhnen, denn Sie entwickeln die Progamme für iOS, weil sie es dort eben einfacher machen können und dabei mehr Geld verdienen. Die Android User wollen einfach kein Geld für App's ausgeben und daher werden nur wenige dafür entwickelt, meistens wenn dann kostenlos mit Werbung. Fail!






Topfkopf schrieb:


> Außerdem wird Apple in den nächsten Jahren eh ziemlich einstecken müssen. Warum sollte klar sein, Apple braucht zu lange für Produkte, die mittlerweile grademal gleichgut sind wie die Produkte von Herstellern die gleichzeitig 3-4 Produkte derselben Art rausbringen. Und diese langsamkeit wird deren Tod sein. ca. 75% der Smartphoneuser ist es egal ob ihr display ein paar pixel mehr qualität hat, oder ob es ein paar mehr (teure) apps gibt. Das sind die sogenannten Teenies, die nur sms schreiben wollen. Und Markenware ist cool war früher, das hat mittlerweile abgenommen, weg vom Mainstream ist heute in.



Verstehe ich dich richtig. Apple bringt in einem Jahr 1 Produkt raus und andere Hersteller 3-4 Produkte? Also wenn du im 1. Quartal dir ein Handy kaufen möchtest, wartest du nicht lieber 3 Monat länger auf die neuere Version? 
Was hier auch falsch verstanden wird, viele Hersteller stellen ein neues Produkt vor und dann dauert es aber erstmal ewig , bis es auf dem Markt erscheint. Apple's Produkte erscheinen immer 1-2 Wochen nach dem release (Aussnahme das iPhone 4 in Weiss) 

Aber wenn du so schlau bist, dann mach (: 



Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir eher ein Galaxy Tab kaufen, das ist billiger, kleiner und kann im grunde das gleiche, Google optimiert die software dafür grade immer besser und es kommen immer mehr apps in den Market. Außerdem springt google grade auch auf den Qualitätskontrollzug auf, es werden jetzt grade in einer großen Aktion alle schadapps gelöscht. Außerdem ist das Galaxy Tab meiner Meinung nach viel alltags tauglich, 1. weil es kleiner ist, dadurch bin ich damit vil mobiler als mit dem sperrigen Ipad, und 2. weil es alle nötigen anschlüsse hat, 3- Handgriffe und ich habe alle Musik von meinem Handy auf den Galaxy Tab, per Bluetooth, Wlan oder anderen übertragungstechniken dauert das viel länger...



Meine Frage ist immer noch, lohnt sich wirklich ein 7Zoll Tablet zu holen was möglicherweise in die Hosentasche passt, dann genau so ein Smartphone tut? Da kannste sogar noch telefonieren und SMS schreiben. Ist das nicht Wahnsinn? In welchem Sinne ist das iPad gesperrt (abgesehen von den Apps) ?


----------



## Kyragan (7. März 2011)

Schau dir mal an, was Jailbreaks so alles ermöglichen. Dann weißt du, wo das iPad (genau wie alle anderen iOS-Geräte) softwarebeschränkt sind.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. März 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> wurde mein beispiel überlesen?
> 
> ein fotograph will seinem kunden die neuen fotos zeigen. zu blöd, muss er die erst von der kamera auf seinen rechner und dann wieder aufs ipad schieben, anstatt einfach die sdcard von der kamera ins ipad reinzulegen und die bilder direkt von da zu zeigen.
> 
> ...



Das sind ja mal richtig schlechte Beispiele. Ich glaube du weißt nicht ganz was man mit dem iPad machen kann.

Zum ersten Bsp.: Du kannst vom iPad direkt auf dein Netzwerk zugreifen

Zur Tabelle: Wer hat an seinem Laptop immer einen Drucker angeschlossen? Wer nicht ganz blöde ist und weiß, dass seine Kunden gerne auch Tabellen mit nach Hause nehmen, um wer-weiß-was damit anzustellen, wird auch ein paar Kopien vorher machen.

Zur Musik: Wenn derjenige die Musik haben will, schliesst du das iPad an seinen PC an und schiebst die Musik ganz einfach rüber. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Nebola (7. März 2011)

Vorab. Es sind alles nur meine Meinungen und Ansichten (logisch ich schreibs ja auch) und die muss niemand teilen. Ich hab nen iPhone 4 wie manche wissen, aber weder Macbook, iPad, Whatever.


Klos schrieb:


> Sowas kannst du mir genauso wenig verkaufen, wie das ich des Aussehens wegen auf etwas verzichten soll, was die halbe Welt nutzt, weil es einfach praktisch ist. Aber ich bin halt kein Styler. Ein Tablet müsste für mich praktikabel sein.


Ich finde auch das Nutzen vor aussehen kommt. Warum das iPad kein USB hat, kann niemand so richtig sagen, ich denke schon man hätte einfach unten neben den Dockanschluss nen USB Port setzen können.
Apple fährt halt auf der Universellen All in One Schiene. 1 Anschluss worüber Adapter etc alles klappt. Ich finde es allerdings "lächerlich" das 30&#8364; für diesen USB Adapter verlangt wird. Den das ist immerhin auch nur nen Adapter und kein Meisterwerk.




Klos schrieb:


> Das Aussehen ist da in meinen Augen sekundär. Immerhin werde ich mir das Ding wohl kaum an die Wand hängen.


Wer weis, nen Nagel durch und als Bilderrahmen oder Thermometer für die Wand ? 





CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ein fotograph will seinem kunden die neuen fotos zeigen. zu blöd, muss er die erst von der kamera auf seinen rechner und dann wieder aufs ipad schieben, anstatt einfach die sdcard von der kamera ins ipad reinzulegen und die bilder direkt von da zu zeigen.


Braucht ein Fotograf denn ein iPad wenn er eh einen Rechner hat ? Über den Sinn mag man Streiten können, wenn es ein wirklich "großes" Studio ist und die Kunden nicht von Stockwerk 3 in Keller und zurück laufen sollen. Ok. Aber in so normalen Läden sehe ich da keinen Sinn. Oder haben die mittlerweile auch keine Monitore mehr an ihren Pcs ?





CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> dann will der kunde die bilder auch haben und packt seinen usb-stick aus. so ein mist aber auch. muss man sich wieder erst einen pc suchen...
> oder man präsentiert auf einem meeting seinem kunden die aktuellsten tabellen. die kann man dem dann auch nicht einfach so mitgeben.


Also du glaubst echt das auf nem Meeting jemand vorne steht und auf nem "kleinen" Tablet, Tabellen zeigt ? Ja damit die in der hintersten Reihe auch schön alles sehen. Die gilt nicht nur für das iPad. Sondern generell.





CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> sogar privat muss es nervig sein keinen usbport zu haben. da ist man bei nem kumpel, zeigt dem ein tolles lied was man auf dem ipad hat und kann es dem freund nicht mal geben.


Das ist der Punkt wo es lächerlich wird. Ich fand die ersten Argumente noch relativ Begründet. Aber das ? Ja, dann nimmst du ebend das Beiliegende Kabel Dock > USB und tust die Lieder auf den Pc.
Aber natürlich wäre es einfacher nen USB Stick in das iPad zu stecken, daraufdie Musik zu packen und den Stick wiederum in den Pc zu stecken.




CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> und das design wäre doch durch einen usbport und nen sd-card slot (der ja eh sehr schmal und kaum sichtbar wäre) wohl kaum zerstört.
> über den usb-port kann man eine abdeckung machen und gut ist.


Da gebe ich dir recht. Wenn man will findet man eine Lösung. Wie ich oben schrieb, z.B. neben dem Dock Connector.





Topfkopf schrieb:


> Wozu? 1. ist das Dingen viel zu groß zum rumschleppen. Da kann ich dann auch ne nette Laptoptasche samt inhalt mitnehmen, und der Laptop kann ne ganze Ecke mehr, und da muss ich nicht erst ganz lieb bei Papa Apple nachfragen wenn ich ein Programm (auch als App bekannt) haben möchte (und schon gar nicht muss ich dafür bezahlen, fürn lappi gibs mehr als genug freeware alternativen für alle Programme).


Du vergleichst wirklich ein Tablet mit einem Laptop ? Na dann, Glückwunsch. Ist doch klar das ein Laptop mehr kann, er ist größer wodurch einfach mehr Hardware rein passt. Oh da wären wir beim Punkt Größe. Das iPad ist dir zu groß aber ein Laptop ist natürlich viel besser ? Ich gehe beim Laptop mal von den gängigsten Größen 13" und 15" aus. Das iPad hat -ein laut Apple.de- 9,7" Display, wird also nicht nochmal das gleiche an "Rahmen" drum herum haben. Wo ist diese Größe zu "sperrig" im Vergleich mit einem Laptop ? Selbst bei einem Netbook hast du ähnliche Größen. Wobei ich mich mit Netbooks nicht auskenne, falls das falsch ist dann Pech gehabt.

Du tust gerade zu als ob alle Apps 4,99&#8364; kosten. Es gibt denke ich mal genug Apps die Gratis sind, oder vielleicht 0,79&#8364; oder ähnlich "wenig" kosten. Ich stimme dir zu das es genug Freeware für den Laptop gibt, aber wenn du ein Programm möchtest, dass auch wirklich was taugt kostet es doch meistens! auch mal Geld, wenn auch nur ein paar Euro. Ist beim iPad ja nicht anders. Du bekommst (Ich rate jetzt mal da ich keins besitze) für sagen wir mal 4,99&#8364; nen Programm für xyz. 
Wenn das Programm gut ist, was oft in den Bewertungen steht, wird es das Geld wohl wert sein. Vielleicht kostet das gleiche Programm für den Laptop auch soviel ? Vielleicht muss man aber auch auf eine nicht so gute Gratis Version ausweichen. Man weis es nicht.




Topfkopf schrieb:


> Da bezahl ich fast doppelt soviel wie für andere Tablets die genau das gleiche können, bekomme dafür aber nur mehr Apps (die auch alle teurer sind) und haufenweise nachteile (fehlernder SDkartenslot, usbslot fehlt usw...). Was mir hier richtig ärgert ist nicht das ich diese Teile brauchen würde, was mich ärgert ist das ich wenn ich sie brauche erst einen verfluchten Adapter kaufen muss um sie zu nutzen! Und warum kostet das dingen mehr? Ganz einfach, wegen dem angefressenen Apfel auf dem Teil. Mehr Qualität? Lachhaft, das Galaxy Tab ist gleichgut. Der einzige Punkt den man anführen kann sind die Apps, und das hat nichts mit Qualität zu tun, sondern einfach nur damit das es den Appstore länger gibt und die Entwickler sich noch an Android gewöhnen müssen (und die werden alle wechseln, google will nämlich keine 30% von den Appeinnahmen abhaben, außerdem ist die Lizenz bei google billiger, opensource ftw!).


Doppelt so viel ? In welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich ? Ich habe gerade mal nach den Preisen von z.B. dem Galaxy Tab geguckt. Das kostet laut Amazon.com um die 550$. Und das ist nun die Hälfte von 499&#8364; ? Ja sicherlich!
Und das Motorola Xoom ? 799&#8364; ? Klar es hat ein größeres Display aber auch nicht viel größer. Der eine Zoll macht das auch nicht aus. 1 Ghz Prozessor, das iPad 2 hat ich glaube einen 1,2 Ghz Dual Core. Ok das sind auch keine gigantischen Unterschiede. Die 32GB Version mit 3G vom iPad 2 kostet 729$. Das Motorola Xoom Pendant kostet 799$. Man sieht, die Ersparnis ist enorm.
Die Sichtweise bezogen auf USB habe ich oben ja bereits geschrieben. Das der Adapter 30&#8364; kostet finde ich auch scheiße, weil es ist ja im Grunde nur nen Adapter/Kabel.
Und du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das die Entwickler alle zu Android wechseln werden oder ? Der App Store ist einfach viel lukrativer. Wie bereits gesagt wurde sind Android Kunden weniger gewillt Geld für Apps auszugeben.
Woraus folgt das Apps zum Teil mit Werbung zugeklatscht werden. 




Topfkopf schrieb:


> Außerdem wird Apple in den nächsten Jahren eh ziemlich einstecken müssen. Warum sollte klar sein, Apple braucht zu lange für Produkte, die mittlerweile grademal gleichgut sind wie die Produkte von Herstellern die gleichzeitig 3-4 Produkte derselben Art rausbringen. Und diese langsamkeit wird deren Tod sein. ca. 75% der Smartphoneuser ist es egal ob ihr display ein paar pixel mehr qualität hat, oder ob es ein paar mehr (teure) apps gibt. Das sind die sogenannten Teenies, die nur sms schreiben wollen. Und Markenware ist cool war früher, das hat mittlerweile abgenommen, weg vom Mainstream ist heute in.


Hast du mal die Aktuelle Statistik zu Smartphone Anteilen (USA) gesehen ? Android für mit 2% braucht dafür aber 4 Carrier. Apple als einziger Anbieter mit iOS hat 2% weniger als 4 Hersteller zusammen. Scheinbar ist den Leuten die Pixel nicht ganz so egal. Auch das du Apps immer mit teuer erwähnst ist lächerlich. Du tust so als ob es keinerlei Gratis Apps im App Store gibt und alle nur 10&#8364; kosten würden. Teenies die nur SMS schreiben werden sich aber auch kaum ein Android Telefon holen das an das iPhone dran kommt. Weil denen ist es ja schließlich egal Hauptsache sie können schreiben ne ?




Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir eher ein Galaxy Tab kaufen, das ist billiger, kleiner und kann im grunde das gleiche, Google optimiert die software dafür grade immer besser und es kommen immer mehr apps in den Market. Außerdem springt google grade auch auf den Qualitätskontrollzug auf, es werden jetzt grade in einer großen Aktion alle schadapps gelöscht. Außerdem ist das Galaxy Tab meiner Meinung nach viel alltags tauglich, 1. weil es kleiner ist, dadurch bin ich damit vil mobiler als mit dem sperrigen Ipad, und 2. weil es alle nötigen anschlüsse hat, 3- Handgriffe und ich habe alle Musik von meinem Handy auf den Galaxy Tab, per Bluetooth, Wlan oder anderen übertragungstechniken dauert das viel länger...


Galaxy Tab ist teurer. Wenns kleiner ist muss auch irgendwo gespart werden. "und kann im Grunde das gleiche", Oh rly ? Im Grunde können alle das Gleiche. Auch das WeTab 
Es kommt auf die Unterschiede an bei Tablet, Internet gehen und Fotos drauf angucken wirst du wohl mit jedem können.
Google springt GERADE auf den Qualitätskontrollzug auf ? Wow. Was Apple schon seit langer Zeit hat, hat Android dann bald auch.
Schön zu wissen das Google auch mal darüber nach denkt, Apps mit Viren/Schadcode drin, zulöschen. 
Und jetzt mal im Ernst zur iPad Größe. Du meinst wirklich du bist mit dem Galaxy Tab viel! mobiler ? Bestimmt schaffst du es mit einem iPad garnicht mehr durch Türen, und kannst somit garnicht den Raum verlassen.
Als wenn das iPad 24" hätte und 4 Kilo wiegt. Klar das Galaxy Tab bekommt man eher in die Jacken Tasche als das iPad. Aber darin sehe ich den Tablet Sinn nicht.




Soramac schrieb:


> Preis keine Frage, dort ist Apple etwas teurer, aber ob sie reibungslos genau das gleiche können.


Nunja teilweise. Macbook Pro und iMac finde ich Verhältnismäßig teuer zu gleichwertigen Sachen. Weil das Macbook Pro ist ja auch "nur" ein Laptop. Das Design macht halt wieder ne Menge aus beim Preis und halt iOS.
Aber andere Laptops mit gleichen Spezifikationen sind meist ein wenig günstiger.

Das iPhone und iPad finde ich preislich total ok.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. März 2011)

Fühl dich gefullquotet 

100% /sign. Solche Zubehörteile wie Adapterkabel, Earphones o.Ä. finde ich maßlos überteuert. Nichts desto weniger ist Apple mit allen Kleingeräten (iPhone, iPod, iPad) so ziemlich das non plus ultra. Kein MP3 Player kann sich mit einem iPod messen (sowohl in der Bedienbarkeit als auch in der Beliebtheit) und so sieht es auch mit dem iPad aus und mit dem iPhone (wobei das iPhone 4 langsam etwas an Vorsprung verliert. Da aber schon sehr bald das iPhone 5 kommt, wird es wieder mal alle Konkurrenz hinter sich lassen).


----------



## Xerivor (7. März 2011)

Ich glaube fast jeder MP3 Player (auf gleichem Preisniveau) kann mehr als ein normaler iPod den Touch mal ausgelassen... Und die beliebtheit als Kriterium zusehen ist bei Apple Produkten Quatsch weil man selbst eh nichts dran ändern kann.

Und nein ich wollte keine neue Diskussion auslösen... das war meine Meinung als Fußnote 

Edit: Auf dem Handymarkt ist es auch nicht mehr das none plus ultra. Bewegen sich mittlerweile alle ziemlich auf der gleichen Schiene. Kommt halt darauf an welches Design einem zusagt und welches OS....


----------



## Konov (7. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Fühl dich gefullquotet
> 
> 100% /sign. Solche Zubehörteile wie Adapterkabel, Earphones o.Ä. finde ich maßlos überteuert. Nichts desto weniger ist Apple mit allen Kleingeräten (iPhone, iPod, iPad) so ziemlich das non plus ultra. Kein MP3 Player kann sich mit einem iPod messen (sowohl in der Bedienbarkeit als auch in der Beliebtheit) und so sieht es auch mit dem iPad aus und mit dem iPhone (wobei das iPhone 4 langsam etwas an Vorsprung verliert. Da aber schon sehr bald das iPhone 5 kommt, wird es wieder mal alle Konkurrenz hinter sich lassen).



Das ist jetzt aber auch sehr überzogen dargestellt.

Ich hab beileibe nichts gegen Apple, auch nicht gegen andere Firmen. Ich hab *selbst *einen ipod shuffle für meine Mucke beim laufen usw.
Aber es gibt sicherlich haufenweise MP3 Player die deutlich mehr können, man muss halt etwas mehr ausgeben.

Also zu behaupten alle Apple Produkte wären das "nonplusultra" ist - bei allem Respekt - Quatsch.


----------



## Potpotom (7. März 2011)

Ein Tablet-PC auf dem ich nicht schreiben kann ist für mich persönlich unnötig, von welcher Firma das vertrieben wird ist mir egal. Ergo... Nein, werde mir kein IPad 2 kaufen.

Traurig nur, dass jetzt so ziemlich jeder Hersteller so eine Kacke produziert und sinnvolle Geräte wie Convertible-Tablets vom Markt verschwinden.


----------



## Dietrich (7. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Fühl dich gefullquotet
> 
> 100% /sign. Solche Zubehörteile wie Adapterkabel, Earphones o.Ä. finde ich maßlos überteuert. Nichts desto weniger ist Apple mit allen Kleingeräten (iPhone, iPod, iPad) so ziemlich das non plus ultra. Kein MP3 Player kann sich mit einem iPod messen (sowohl in der Bedienbarkeit als auch in der Beliebtheit) und so sieht es auch mit dem iPad aus und mit dem iPhone (wobei das iPhone 4 langsam etwas an Vorsprung verliert. Da aber schon sehr bald das iPhone 5 kommt, wird es wieder mal alle Konkurrenz hinter sich lassen).



Also beim Punkt iPod muss ich hier klar und deutlich sagen: "Bullshit!"

Wenn selbst der MS Zune Player deutlich besser ist, dann wirds auch noch den ein oder anderen MP3 Player geben, der den IPod schlägt! 

Aber mal eine Frage an die User, die ein iPad bereits einsetzen:

Wie verhält sich ein iPad innerhalb eines Windows Netzwerks? Hat man zugriff auf Windows freigaben? 

MfG


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ein Tablet-PC auf dem ich nicht schreiben kann ist für mich persönlich unnötig, von welcher Firma das vertrieben wird ist mir egal. Ergo... Nein, werde mir kein IPad 2 kaufen.
> 
> Traurig nur, dass jetzt so ziemlich jeder Hersteller so eine Kacke produziert und sinnvolle Geräte wie Convertible-Tablets vom Markt verschwinden.



Ich kann darauf super schreiben.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. März 2011)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Wenn selbst der MS Zune Player deutlich besser ist, dann wirds auch noch den ein oder anderen MP3 Player geben, der den IPod schlägt!



Was macht denn den Zune Player oder auch andere MP3 Player so "deutlich besser" als nen iPod (Touch, Classic, Shuffle)?
Würde mich mal interessieren, da dieser Satz hier auffällig oft fällt.

(Eine ernst gemeinte neutrale Frage, ohne Partei zu ergreifen)


----------



## Damatadore (7. März 2011)

Zum Thema iPd 2 kann ich nicht viel sagen. Wie soll ich auch, schliesslich hatte ich noch keine Möglichkeit das in der Hand zu halten.

Aber nur zwei kleine Punkte zum Thema Flash und USB:

*Mit iTunes habe ich keine Probleme die Daten die ich Legal erworben habe hin und her zu schieben. *
*Als ob Flash etwas ist was man unbedingt Unterwegs braucht. *
*
*
Ach und noch etwas über das Motorola Xoom. Ein Super Gerät aber leider preislich und von der Technik her zwischen iPad und MacBook Air anzusehen. Also eher kein direkter Vergleich zum iPad möglich.  Jedenfalls eine Super Lösung die Motorola da auf dem Markt geworfen hat. Wenn das Gerät das auch wiedergibt was es verspricht dann hat Motorola da einen neuen Markt gebaut ohne alles bei Apple kopiert zu haben.

*Noch ein paar klare Worte zu Apple*:
Immer mehr Kunden wollen Geräte die einfach in der Handhabung sind und perfekt laufen ohne gross dran zu basteln. Und genau das ist der Grund warum Apple Produkte immer mehr Käufer finden.


----------



## Tikume (7. März 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> *Als ob Flash etwas ist was man unbedingt Unterwegs braucht. *


Das ist doch keine Diksussionsgrundlage. *DU* bist der Meinung dass *DU* das nichts brauchst. Daraus kannst Du aber nicht schliessen dass dies nun für alle zu gelten hat.




Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Was macht denn den Zune Player oder auch andere MP3 Player so "deutlich besser" als nen iPod (Touch, Classic, Shuffle)?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, da dieser Satz hier auffällig oft fällt.



Ich bin der meinung sowas kann man nicht pauschal sagen, denn es hat eben jeder andere Anforderungen. Der eine will überall seine "Apps" haben, der andere braucht es als Lifestyle Item um cool zu sein, jemand anderes legt Wert drauf seinen Player ohne Extra-Software befüttern zu können.


----------



## Konov (7. März 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Was macht denn den Zune Player oder auch andere MP3 Player so "deutlich besser" als nen iPod (Touch, Classic, Shuffle)?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, da dieser Satz hier auffällig oft fällt.
> 
> (Eine ernst gemeinte neutrale Frage, ohne Partei zu ergreifen)



Also zum Thema "andere MP3 Player" kann ich nur sagen, dass ich seit Jahren MP3 Player benutze, und es gab schon vor 5-6 Jahren gute Modelle von Sony z.B.

Damit konnte man seinerseits wieder jahrelang prima alles hören... dass es nun "deutlich besser" war als ein iPod ist so gesehen eine merkwürdige Frage. 
Mir reicht es wenn ich meine Musik hören kann. Der Klang, die Speichergröße, die Kopfhörer... das ist mittlerweile fast alles einheitlich, es gibt nur wenige kleine Unterschiede zwischen teuren und besonders billigen Modellen. Alles in allem liefern aber dutzende Modelle genau dasselbe für ähnliche Preise.

Was ich sagen will ist, dass diese Erbsenzählerei irgendwie bei MP3 Playern IMO nix bringt. Mein iPod Shuffle funktioniert genauso gut wie mein Sony damals. Mit dem unterschied dass ich jetzt keine Batterien mehr brauche, was man *vielleicht *als Vorteil betrachten könnte. Aber sonst? 

Alles prima, sowohl bei MP3 Player von anderen Firmen, wie auch bei den ganzen iPod Dingern.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (7. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, wo das doch erst ab dem 11. verkauft wird.




stand neu dran^^


----------



## Klos1 (7. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Okay, reden wir dann mal Klartext. Du musst dich mal selbst als Entwickler vorstellen und überlegen, wie man heute viel Geld machen kann und das ganze Design was Apple entwickelt hat zu 100% nichts mit dem Style zu tun. Mir ist bestimmt das iPhone 4 mehrmals runtergefallen, sowie das alte iPhone 3G und es hatte nur einen ganz kleinen Kratzer erwischt. Das Aluminumgehäuse sorgt dafür, dass die Komponenten gekühlt bleiben und das Gerät leicht bleibt.
> 
> Zwar mag das alles cool ausehen, mit den abgerundeten Kanten und dem recht schlichten Design. Aber sei mal ehrlich, möchtest du irgendwas in der Hand halten, was total groß ist, schwer wiegt und nach 2 mal runterfallen irgendwelche Kanten aufplatzen?
> 
> Erzähl mir mal bitte, in welchem Verwendungszweck , besonders an welchem Ort du USB oder ein SD Slot benötigst.



Das kann ich dir nicht erzählen, weil ich ja nicht mal ein IPad benötige. Ich sehe noch nicht einmal Bedarf an einem Smartphone. Aber mal einfach so rausgesprochen, könnte es doch sein, dass ich Photos von meiner Festplatte per USB auf das IPad portieren möchte.
Ich meine, es ist doch unbestritten, dass kaum eine andere Schnittstelle so weit verbreitet ist, wie USB. Dass sie nicht jedem seine Wunschschnittstille anbieten können, leuchtet mir ein. Naja - ist ja jetzt auch egal. Ich möchte hier jetzt nicht gegen das IPad flamen, aber ich finde einfach, dass USB nicht geschadet hätte. Das ist einfach nur meine Meinung.

Aber ich halte mich jetzt besser raus.  Denn wie gesagt, ich würde mir auch keines kaufen, wenn es USB hätte. Ich hab da einfach keinen Bedarf.


----------



## Konov (7. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich meine, es ist doch unbestritten, dass kaum eine andere Schnittstelle so weit verbreitet ist, wie USB. Dass sie nicht jedem seine Wunschschnittstille anbieten können, leuchtet mir ein. Naja - ist ja jetzt auch egal. Ich möchte hier jetzt nicht gegen das IPad flamen, aber ich finde einfach, dass USB nicht geschadet hätte. Das ist einfach nur meine Meinung.



Dem stimme ich zu. USB wäre die erste Schnittstelle die ich an ein modernes Gerät packen würde...

Aber auch ich brauche so ein Ding nicht wirklich, nicht mal ein Smartphone brauche ich. Von daher ist es sowieso hinfällig für mich.


----------



## Dietrich (7. März 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Was macht denn den Zune Player oder auch andere MP3 Player so "deutlich besser" als nen iPod (Touch, Classic, Shuffle)?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, da dieser Satz hier auffällig oft fällt.
> 
> (Eine ernst gemeinte neutrale Frage, ohne Partei zu ergreifen)



Die Aussage von mir sollten bitte auch neutral verstanden werden! ^^
Ich bin öfter in Audio Foren unterwegs und da wird immer wieder drauf hingwiesen, das der Klang der iPods nicht der beste sein soll.
Es würde sich sogar schon lohnen, den beigelegten Kopfhörer auszutauschen. 

ABER: 
1.) Das soll bitte nicht als Appel basching verstanden werden! Ich möchte nur feststellen, das der iPod nicht das Optimum am Markt ist (Preis/Leistung)!
Als solches wird es aber leider oft dargestellt!
2.) Da sind Leute im Forum unterwegs, die sich mal eben einen Kopfhörer für 150&#8364;+ für ihren Mp3 Player kaufen. Wer also mit seinem Produkt
zufrieden ist (zB. Silvercrest) dann von meiner Seite aus glückwunsch! 
3.) Der Zune Player von Microsoft ist offiziel nicht in Europa verfügbar! 


Ich muss mich aber auch nochmal selbst zitieren:



Dietrich schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage an die User, die ein iPad bereits einsetzen:
> 
> Wie verhält sich ein iPad innerhalb eines Windows Netzwerks? Hat man zugriff auf Windows freigaben?
> 
> MfG



MfG


----------



## Potpotom (7. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich kann darauf super schreiben.


Ähem... ich meine selbstverständlich schreiben im Sinne von handschriftlich und in sinnvoller Grösse, nicht mit einer virtuellen Tastatur oder mit 5x5cm grossen Buchstaben.

:-)


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2011)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Eig. ist Apple ja der Meinung das Flash am aussterben ist und sie darin keine Zukunft sehen aber egal..
> Die Meinung teil ich mal aber sowas von gar nicht, ohne Flash könnte ich nicht mal den Stundenplan unserer Schule auslesen... manchmal braucht man es doch schon.



Oh nein. Ein Stundenplan der auf Flash basiert. Als waere es so schwierig den auszudrucken oder auf Blatt Papier zuschreiben.


----------



## Xerivor (7. März 2011)

Alles klar, ich drucke den Stundenplan während dessen ich in der Stadt bin oder morgens im Bus sitze aus oder von Zuhause....
Lern lesen oder logisch denken hilft dir denke ich mal und das nicht grad wenig.

Edit: Genauso gut könnte ich sagen das iPad ist überflüssig kann stattdessen auch einen Stein nehmen...


----------



## The Reptil (7. März 2011)

das einzig sinnvolle für mich an einem tablet wäre mal zum schnell surfen und als Fernsteuerung für den "mediaserver"
das einzig sinnvolle zum mobil arbeiten und spielen ist ein Laptop und zwar kein ranz popelding weil ich kein großer freund von abgerippten casual Varianten richtiger Computerspiele bin
also im Moment sind mir die teile noch zu teuer und können zu wenig 

bin zwar ein Technik Freak aber kein early adopter ich finde preis Leistung müssen auch immer stimmen (alternativ könnte man auch mein Gehalt verdoppeln ;-) )


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2011)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich drucke den Stundenplan während dessen ich in der Stadt bin oder morgens im Bus sitze aus oder von Zuhause....
> Lern lesen oder logisch denken hilft dir denke ich mal und das nicht grad wenig.
> 
> Edit: Genauso gut könnte ich sagen das iPad ist überflüssig kann stattdessen auch einen Stein nehmen...



Also aendert sich dein Stundenplan jede/n Woche/Tag?


----------



## Xerivor (7. März 2011)

Jeden Tag kommt schon gut hin. Keine Ahnung ob du schon die Oberstufe besucht hast, aufjedenfall ist das bei uns so das wir Aufgrund der vielen Freistunden oft die Stunden vorverlegt bekommen.

Wieso ich jetzt überhaupt mit dir darüber diskutieren muss und mich rechtfertigen muss ist mir genauso rätselhaft. Aber du überreagierst auf Apple Kritik anscheinend generell... so kommts aufjedenfall rüber. Apple macht Fehler unvorstellbar


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2011)

Was hat Flash wird nicht die Zukunft werden mit Apple zu tun? Ebenso habe ich normal gefragt und nein. Die Oberstufe habe ich noch nicht besucht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ähem... ich meine selbstverständlich schreiben im Sinne von handschriftlich und in sinnvoller Grösse, nicht mit einer virtuellen Tastatur oder mit 5x5cm grossen Buchstaben.
> 
> :-)



Mir bereitet das Schreiben auf einer virtuellen Tastatur keine Probleme. Könntest du ja üben.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mir bereitet das Schreiben auf einer virtuellen Tastatur keine Probleme. Könntest du ja üben.



Und warum sollte er, wenn er sowieso kein iPad will?


----------



## Xerivor (7. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was hat Flash wird nicht die Zukunft werden mit Apple zu tun? Ebenso habe ich normal gefragt und nein. Die Oberstufe habe ich noch nicht besucht.



Ganz einfach die Aussage stammt von Apple, dass ist der Grund wieso sie es nicht Unterstützen.

Edit: Außerdem: Flash hat keine Zukunft. Nicht Flash wird nicht die Zukunft werden..


----------



## Potpotom (7. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mir bereitet das Schreiben auf einer virtuellen Tastatur keine Probleme. Könntest du ja üben.


Was hast du für ein Problem?

Es macht FÜR MICH keinen Sinn da ich keine virtuelle Tastatur brauche sondern richtiges Schreiben wie auf einem convertible der dieses eben unterstützt! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?

Früher gabs auch mal ein Slate (also das, was der IPad ist) der das unterstützte... dann kam deine Wunderfirma Apple und nu ist es damit vorbei.

Hier wurde gefragt ob wir das brauchen oder kaufen (whatever) und ich sagte: "Nein ICH brauche das nicht da es für MICH sinnlos ist". Also ich kann da kein Problem an mir feststellen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Problem?
> 
> Es macht FÜR MICH keinen Sinn da ich keine virtuelle Tastatur brauche sondern richtiges Schreiben wie auf einem convertible der dieses eben unterstützt! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?



Was hast du bitte für ein Problem? Du sagst, dass eine Virtuelle Tastatur sinnlos ist zum Schreiben. Ich habe gesagt, dass sie das nicht ist. Mag dein subjektives Empfinden sein, weil du damit nicht umgehen kannst. Aber es als sinnlos zu bezeichnen ist nicht richtig, da andere darin durchaus einen Sinn sehen (ich z.B.). Das ist alles. Muss man denn gleich immer rumpöbeln?


----------



## Xerivor (7. März 2011)

Für IHN hat sie keinen Sinn für IHN <.<


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was hast du bitte für ein Problem? Du sagst, dass eine Virtuelle Tastatur sinnlos ist zum Schreiben. Ich habe gesagt, dass sie das nicht ist. Mag dein subjektives Empfinden sein, weil du damit nicht umgehen kannst. Aber es als sinnlos zu bezeichnen ist nicht richtig, da andere darin durchaus einen Sinn sehen (ich z.B.). Das ist alles. Muss man denn gleich immer rumpöbeln?



Ich zitiere mal dich selbst:



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mag dein subjektives Empfinden sein



Er sieht es als sinnlos an, du nicht. Wo ist nun das Problem? Du pöbelst ihn doch genauso an.


----------



## Potpotom (7. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was hast du bitte für ein Problem? Du sagst, dass eine Virtuelle Tastatur sinnlos ist zum Schreiben. Ich habe gesagt, dass sie das nicht ist. Mag dein subjektives Empfinden sein, weil du damit nicht umgehen kannst. Aber es als sinnlos zu bezeichnen ist nicht richtig, da andere darin durchaus einen Sinn sehen (ich z.B.). Das ist alles. Muss man denn gleich immer rumpöbeln?


Du versucht mir, ein für mich sinnloses Produkt zu verkaufen und stellst mich als jemanden hin der "vllt. mal üben sollte auf einer virtuellen Tastatur zu schreiben." 

Mit einer virtuellen Tastatur kommst du nicht einmal im Ansatz an die Möglichkeiten die du mit handschriftlichen Korrekturen, Zeichnungen oder Notizen hast ran. Das ist nicht einmal subjektiv, sondern eine objektive Stellungnahme seitens Apple! Zusätzlich zu dem bestehenden Punkt kommt dann natürlich noch meine Meinung, dass es für mich sinnlos ist. 

Ich weiss nicht wieso du hier versucht meinen Standpunkt zu widerlegen... das ist nicht nur blödsinnig da es technisch mit dem IPad eben nicht möglich ist, sondern auch relativ frech, da du meine Aussagen falsch interpretierst und das dann auch noch in festem Glauben in die Welt trägst.

Ich sage NICHT, das eine virtuelle Tastatur sinnlos ist, ist sagte, sie ist *FÜR MICH* sinnlos (und damit der ganze IPad) da so, das Gerät halt nicht meinen Anforderungen an einen Tablet-PC gerecht werden kann. Im zweiten Kommentar habe ich dir dann erläutert das ich eben von HANDSCHRIFT rede und eben nicht von irgendeinem Font (Das "schreiben" ist ja durchaus missverständlich in der Hinsicht). Ergo, Kaufentscheidung gegen den IPad.

"Ich brauche ein Fahrrad!" "Man kann auch mit dem Auto auf zwei Rädern fahren!" - ist auch richtig, ergibt aber weder Sinn noch ändert das etwas an der Tatsache, das ersterer eben ein Fahrrad braucht und das Auto für ihn sinnlos ist. Das ist weder subjektiv, noch falsch.

Wenn dir andere Meinungen nicht wichtig sind, dann frag auch nicht nach ihnen.

EDIT: Wieso sollte ich mit einer virtuellen Tastatur nicht umgehen können? Ist das eine Spontaneingebung von dir oder wie kommst du zu der Feststellung?


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er sieht es als sinnlos an, du nicht. Wo ist nun das Problem? Du pöbelst ihn doch genauso an.



Darf ich dich fragen, was du eigentlich willst? Ich habe weder etwas zu dir geschrieben, noch jemanden angegriffen. Lediglich einen Rat geben wollen. Das war zugegebenermaßen vielleicht etwas unnötig, da die Person ja gleich das iPad als "Kacke" bezeichnet hat. Ich finde es auch interessant, wie man solche Sachen in eine Diskussion einzubauen versucht. "Find ich kacke", wirklich geistreich und konstruktiv.

Aber genug davon, man sollte nicht vom Thema abschweifen. Zudem werden leider immer wieder die gleichen Themen wiederholt. Wenn das so weiter geht, sollte wohl lieber gestoppt werden. Das wäre allerdings schade, da so die Abstimmungsfunktion außer Kraft gesetzt würde.


----------



## Potpotom (7. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Darf ich dich fragen, was du eigentlich willst? Ich habe weder etwas zu dir geschrieben, noch jemanden angegriffen. Lediglich einen Rat geben wollen. Das war zugegebenermaßen vielleicht etwas unnötig, da die Person ja gleich das iPad als "Kacke" bezeichnet hat. Ich finde es auch interessant, wie man solche Sachen in eine Diskussion einzubauen versucht. "Find ich kacke", wirklich geistreich und konstruktiv.
> 
> Aber genug davon, man sollte nicht vom Thema abschweifen. Zudem werden leider immer wieder die gleichen Themen wiederholt. Wenn das so weiter geht, sollte wohl lieber gestoppt werden. Das wäre allerdings schade, da so die Abstimmungsfunktion außer Kraft gesetzt würde.


Das Tablet auf dem man nicht schreiben (handschriftlich, wir erinnern uns) kann ist für mich nunmal "kacke". Und ja, mich kotzt es tierrisch an das andere Hersteller gezwungen sind diesen Mist mitzugehen um preislich mithalten zu können und so, für mich sinnvolle Tablet-PCs vom Markt verschwinden.

Finde ich schon relativ konstruktiv - aber ich könnte hier auch eine Doktorarbeit verfassen lassen und du würdest weiterhin dagegen argumentieren, völlig gleich ob das eine Aussicht auf Erfolg hat.

Der IPad mag für dich schön und gut sein, ist doch okay... aber das muss nicht gleich für alle Gültigkeit besitzen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das Tablet auf dem man nicht schreiben (handschriftlich, wir erinnern uns) kann ist für mich nunmal "kacke". Und ja, mich kotzt es tierrisch an das andere Hersteller gezwungen sind diesen Mist mitzugehen um preislich mithalten zu können und so, für mich sinnvolle Tablet-PCs vom Markt verschwinden.
> 
> Finde ich schon relativ konstruktiv - aber ich könnte hier auch eine Doktorarbeit verfassen lassen und du würdest weiterhin dagegen argumentieren, völlig gleich ob das eine Aussicht auf Erfolg hat.
> 
> Der IPad mag für dich schön und gut sein, ist doch okay... aber das muss nicht gleich für alle Gültigkeit besitzen.



Muss es natürlich nicht. Ich fühlte mich nur etwas angegriffen. Jedenfalls habe ich dich wohl etwas falsch verstanden was das "Handschriftlich" angeht. Ich dachte du meinst damit eine physische Tastatur.

Gibt es denn sicher kein App, welches wie eine Art Notizblock funktioniert und welches man handschriftlich bedienen kann? Das wäre doch eine tolle Lösung.


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal dich selbst:
> 
> 
> 
> Er sieht es als sinnlos an, du nicht. Wo ist nun das Problem? Du pöbelst ihn doch genauso an.



Razyl, wenn man nichts konstruktives beitragen zu hat, lässt man es einfach. Bisher habe ich noch nie von dir was gescheites im PC-Technik Forum gelesen, als nur ein auf Klugscheiser gemacht. Denn sowas brauchen wir hier im Forum nicht, das kannste gerne im Nachtschwärmer machen und dein Postcounter hoch pushen.


----------



## Nebola (7. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> [...] aber ich könnte hier auch eine Doktorarbeit verfassen lassen [...]



Solange du sie nicht fälscht


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Razyl, wenn man nichts konstruktives beitragen zu hat, lässt man es einfach. Bisher habe ich noch nie von dir was gescheites im PC-Technik Forum gelesen, als nur ein auf Klugscheiser gemacht. Denn sowas brauchen wir hier im Forum nicht, das kannste gerne im Nachtschwärmer machen und dein Postcounter hoch pushen.



Bitte beim Thema bleiben. Ein Beitrag, der nicht zum Thema passt, kompensiert leider nicht den anderen.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Razyl, wenn man nichts konstruktives beitragen zu hat, lässt man es einfach. Bisher habe ich noch nie von dir was gescheites im PC-Technik Forum gelesen, als nur ein auf Klugscheiser gemacht. Denn sowas brauchen wir hier im Forum nicht, das kannste gerne im Nachtschwärmer machen und dein Postcounter hoch pushen.



Halt... Ich habe was konstruktives beigetragen, sogar erst vor kurzem: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/182255-beratung-fur-ein-neues-handy/. Ich verstehe schon: Da steht was von Android und da schaltet das Apple Gehirn automatisch ab. Und was hier benötigt wird oder nicht entscheidest nicht DU, sondern die Forenadministration, sowie die Moderatoren.


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2011)

Klar habe ich den Thread gelesen und kann mit Sicherheit dir mehr von Android erzählen, als du selbst von iOS. Wetten wir? Mit etwas gescheiten meine ich bei den letzten Apple Themen die wir hatten in der Vergangenheit. Da gabs zahlreiche.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Klar habe ich den Thread gelesen und kann mit Sicherheit dir mehr von Android erzählen, als du selbst von iOS. Wetten wir? Mit etwas gescheiten meine ich bei den letzten Apple Themen die wir hatten in der Vergangenheit. Da gabs zahlreiche.



Oh stimmt ja. Meine eigene Meinung gehört nicht zum Thema, da sie negativ gegenüber Apple eingestellt ist. Hm, was machen wir da nur? Ahja: Ich werde weiterhin meine Meinung gegenüber Apple posten, wie ich es will.


----------



## Nebola (7. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gibt es denn sicher kein App, welches wie eine Art Notizblock funktioniert und welches man handschriftlich bedienen kann? Das wäre doch eine tolle Lösung.


Der Touchscreen macht den Unterschied. Ein kapazitiver Touchscreen wie ihn das iPad hat, kann nur mittels Finger Berührungen bedient werden.
Und mal ehrlich Handschriftlich mit nem Finger ? Das doch wohl nen Witz.

Um wirklich mit nem Stift schreiben zu können, braucht es halt nen Resistiven Touchscreen*.*


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh stimmt ja. Meine eigene Meinung gehört nicht zum Thema, da sie negativ gegenüber Apple eingestellt ist. Hm, was machen wir da nur? Ahja: Ich werde weiterhin meine Meinung gegenüber Apple posten, wie ich es will.



Sag mal, verstehst du es nicht? Mir ist egal, ob jemand was negatives über Apple sagt. So entstehen doch die Diskussionen, wenn jeder Apple mag. Dann wäre dieser Thread sowas von nutzlos, da bestimmt jeder sich das iPad 2 kaufen würde. Was ich meine, dass du nichts zum Thema beiträgst sondern irgendwelche Post von anderen kommentierst, indem du Grammatikfehler unterstreichst oder den Sinn des ganzen Posts umwürfelst. Anscheinend bist du auch so jemand , der bei einer Schlägerei immer von hinten noch 2 mal mit dem Fuß drauf tritt, aber nie mitten drin ist.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Schade - wäre ein gutes Thema, würde nicht mit sinnfreier Stichelei und Pöpel versucht werden, hier Flames zu provozieren und anzustoßen. 
Thread ist zu. Ich freu mich wirklich tierisch auf die neue Netiquette und die Konsequenzen.


----------

